# Murrsuiters get event cancelled and possible full-life consequences



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

So a few weeks ago some guys had a little BBQ and meet in New Jersey, as they have done many times in the past. All was well and furry, until two walking stereotypes decided to have a bit of fun in their murrsuits. Adult fun. In broad daylight. In public. On a car. And were then caught by a council member and his kids. 

To quote one of the journals from the people who run the event:


"...there is graphic photographic evidence of "inappropriate fursuit extra-curriculars" taking place on a vehicle, in front of the building in broad daylight during the BBQ. There were kids and a town council member who witnessed this. The pictures were filed at a PUBLIC town council meeting and are now being investigated by the Mayor, Chief of Police, and the squad."
"I can assure you that this area will be pretty much devoid of furry events...simply because no one will house our events anymore. The EMS and Fire community is small enough that word of this has spread like wildfire in the neighboring communities."
"Tony is a Lieutenant and Trustee at the Squad... it's possible he may lose his job because of these two idiots... "
"Shortwave, myself, and Aeon also have jobs that could be affected by this as well."
"The Twin "W" Rescue squad was punished because of the actions of these two individuals... because they were the host venue and they bear the town's name. Not only were they the subject of humiliation at a public town meeting but $55,000 was stripped from their annual budget and they are no longer recieving the "go ahead" to order 2 new ambulances.."
"You may have possibly cost up to 5 people their jobs, you've smeared the reputation of furry further into the mud, and pretty much pissed off AT MINIMUM 263 people who rightfully enjoy the FurBQ every year....just so you can blow a load on a car hood"

Stay classy, furries!

P.S.: No, the two involved haven't been named yet. Presumably it is known who they are, given how recognisable most fursuits are.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm going to need to see that photographic evidence to assess the extent of the situation.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Welp, the PR goes even further in the mud.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

This behavior seems to happen right after Anthrocon. Coincidence?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 20, 2012)

In front of children. That is just fucked up >:[


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

Those who got frisky better not know me because I would be embarrassed if I did because I do not tolerate this type of behavior at all. I'm also irritated that this behavior could cost a couple of people their jobs so if I find out who these two are I will post it here.


----------



## Hazel-roo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> This behavior seems to happen right after Anthrocon. Coincidence?



No. It happened back in May. We're just hearing about it now.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Hazel-roo said:


> No. It happened back in May. We're just hearing about it now.



Well damn...
Anyways, that behavior is unacceptable...what the fuck were they thinking?!?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> ...what the fuck were they thinking?!?



Some furries lack the power to think what the hell their actions might cause.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

It's as they didn't want to wait to go home or at a hotel to fuck. :c

Good job ruining an event for good you two.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 20, 2012)

Why haven't the names of these two geniuses gotten out yet?  What value is there in protecting them?

Yeah yeah FA's ToS and all keeps them from being said here, but even Lulz and Vivisector still don't know the names yet.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Why haven't the names of these two geniuses gotten out yet?  What value is there in protecting them?



They may be giving free wank material in exchange for keeping it "hush-hush". Give it a day or two and someone will find out who the jackasses are.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Why haven't the names of these two geniuses gotten out yet?  What value is there in protecting them?
> 
> Yeah yeah FA's ToS and all keeps them from being said here, but even Lulz and Vivisector still don't know the names yet.



From what I've read, the photo evidence wasn't taken by anyone at the meetup (CCTV maybe?), but one of them will be getting a chance to see it possibly in the next few days. I don't know whether they will then share that information, but at least one person has stated they'll file under the FOIA to ascertain who it is if necessary.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 20, 2012)

Thosr two fuckers should have their genitals removed by a rusty scalpel.



On a more serious note, we need a charity event on FA. With all the money that goes through there, we could help these poor folks!


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

What if this was fake?

What if it was trolls who bought some animal halloween costumes and  wanted to ruin it for everyone else because they knew there would be a  shit storm and that no one would recognize them? Everywhere I read it  seems like 'no one' saw the people having sex except for the city  official and kids (hell it could even be a doctored photo by the city  official because they dislike furries.)

It probably was two stupid furs who couldn't keep their dicks in their  pants but I wouldn't rule out the possibility of it being a set up given  there are plenty of furry haters.             

I'm all for keeping fellow furs informed but the original posters of this story might have been wiser to not say anything until the culprits were revealed on the off-chance this is either a political hoax or a troll attack.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> What if this was fake?
> 
> What if it was trolls who bought some animal halloween costumes and  wanted to ruin it for everyone else because they knew there would be a  shit storm and that no one would recognize them? Everywhere I read it  seems like 'no one' saw the people having sex except for the city  official and kids (hell it could even be a doctored photo by the city  official because they dislike furries.)
> 
> ...



Yes, because its always the Goldsteins trolls who are out to destroy the furry fandom!


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

What makes you think trolls would risk punishment and being put on sex offender list? Most trolls aren't stupid enough to stoop _that_ low.

I honestly believe these two do not deserve any protection, regardless of what the ToS says. Put their names on banlists for major cons for a number of years (min. 5) so they cannot interact with others.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2012)

Meh, this just goes to show that Americans are a bunch of prudes. The Dutch wouldn't bat an eye at this shit. People do it in Amsterdam parks all the time!

Seriously, I'd rather these people represent me than any dog rapist, that's for sure.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Glaice said:


> I honestly believe these two do not deserve any protection, regardless of what the ToS says. Put their names on banlists for major cons for a number of years (min. 5) so they cannot interact with others.



The fandom needs a good ole fashioned purge.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Meh, this just goes to show that Americans are a bunch of prudes.



No, we just have something called public decency. Especially when children are involved.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Glaice said:


> What makes you think trolls would risk punishment and being put on sex offender list? Most trolls aren't stupid enough to stoop _that_ low.
> 
> I honestly believe these two do not deserve any protection, regardless of what the ToS says. Put their names on banlists for major cons for a number of years (min. 5) so they cannot interact with others.



They wouldn't be risking ANYTHING if they wait to get a picture taken of them and then run off, and if they're wearing a generic halloween costume of a gorilla or bear or rabbit or something. No one would know who they were and they would be safe at home laughing their heads off. Why would ANYONE risk being put on a sex offender list y'know? I think a troll is more likely to since they just wanna fuck everyone over with not much regard for their own standing than a non-troll who would generally be on their best behavior at a social event like this, wanting to feel more 'normal' and give furries a good name.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2012)

They must be killed; I exaggerate not. Burned right in their suits by other furries.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't FA:U in New Jersey? What will happen to it? I mean, as bad publicity for the furry fandom goes, this is pretty bad. Almost as bad as the old Confurences.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Meh, this just goes to show that Americans are a bunch of prudes. The Dutch wouldn't bat an eye at this shit. People do it in Amsterdam parks all the time!


At night.

If it is in the daytime, they can easily find a little copse to roll around in the...grass without having some ass take your wallet...or pants.



Cocobanana said:


> They wouldn't be risking ANYTHING if they wait to get a picture taken of them and then run off, and if they're wearing a generic halloween costume of a gorilla or bear or rabbit or something. No one would know who they were and they would be safe at home laughing their heads off. Why would ANYONE risk being put on a sex offender list y'know? I think a troll is more likely to since they just wanna fuck everyone over with not much regard for their own standing than a non-troll who would generally be on their best behavior at a social event like this, wanting to feel more 'normal' and give furries a good name.



Pay 1000+ dollars for a murrsuit just to troll furries. That's some dedication.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Isn't FA:U in New Jersey? What will happen to it? I mean, as bad publicity for the furry fandom goes, this is pretty bad. Almost as bad as the old Confurences.



I for one can't wait to see CBS air this shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Isn't FA:U in New Jersey? What will happen to it? I mean, as bad publicity for the furry fandom goes, this is pretty bad. Almost as bad as the old Confurences.



It's pretty bad shit, but I can't say that it  is the worse to happen.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 20, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Meh, this just goes to show that Americans are a bunch of prudes. The Dutch wouldn't bat an eye at this shit. People do it in Amsterdam parks all the time!
> 
> Seriously, I'd rather these people represent me than any dog rapist, that's for sure.




maybe we are prudes but i personally dont want to be walking with my child in a city and two people fuck in public. I dont force my sexual relations with my husband on anyone else to be forced to see so i do not want to be forced to watch two other people in public during coitus. NOR do i want my child to see two random asshats fuck in front of her before I have had the chance to explain what sex is.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, this really isn't excusable. It's not a matter of if other people thinks it's perfectly okay and Americans are prudes; they were given expectations which they failed to meet and have costed a group of perfectly nice furs an event.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Ok, this really isn't excusable. It's not a matter of if other people thinks it's perfectly okay and Americans are prudes; they were given expectations which they failed to meet and have costed a group of perfectly nice furs an event.



Again assuming that it was furs who were unintentionally caught by passersby and not trolls or a doctored photo.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Again assuming that it was furs who were unintentionally caught by passersby and not trolls or a doctored photo.


But... what happened to the passerby being part of the town counsel? The post says there were witnesses, not just photos.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Again assuming that it was furs who were unintentionally caught by passersby and not trolls or a doctored photo.


Well, we know it wasn't a doctored photo, because there were dozens of witnesses.

It wasn't trolls, either. Occams Razor, man. No matter how hard you _wish_ for this not to have been two furry's fault, and no matter how hard you _wish_ that people would never be this ridiculous, that doesn't change the truth of the matter... these were genuine furries, genuinely fucking up in a public place, and genuinely 'caught' by a civil servant's children.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Saiko said:


> But... what happened to the passerby being part of the town counsel? The post says there were witnesses, not just photos.



Don't forget that there will be "Legal repercussions" against the murrsuiters.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Saiko said:


> But... what happened to the passerby being part of the town counsel? The post says there were witnesses, not just photos.



Because OF COURSE the witnesses couldn't have been just 'kids' because kids can sometimes have wild imaginations. The witness couldn't have been JUST a city official because if they had any history of disliking furries their accusation would immediately come under fire. When you combine the two, it looks like all bases have been covered for an insta-death sentence. Maybe I've just watched too much Law & Order.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

This is awful. These people should be made to do community service and be banned from every convention and meet. There is no reason to be having sex in public in front of kids on a car. It just cries out for attention. and Aetius I agree. We really shouldn't so tolerant towards people like this.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 20, 2012)

There's a conversation about this going on at Reddit, it seems that someone does know (or may know) who it is but ain't mentioning names.

I'd imagine that this craziness wont get televised outside of the US, but it should be fun to see how the American networks cover this. 

Still, should be funny to find out when, where(specifically, obvious it's in NJ >>) and who. =P


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe I've just watched too much Law & Order.



I think so too.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Because OF COURSE the witnesses couldn't have been just 'kids' because kids can sometimes have wild imaginations. The witness couldn't have been JUST a city official because if they had any history of disliking furries their accusation would immediately come under fire. When you combine the two, it looks like all bases have been covered for an insta-death sentence. Maybe I've just watched too much Law & Order.


Yes, yes you have. Because it's not like furries have a history of doing dumb shit like this.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Why do we have to hide the identities again? I mean, if the other people lose their jobs, I don't think a witch-hunt and ensuing drama is really a bad thing.
If that's too much, just ban them from mainsite if they're on it, and not allow people to post shouts on their pages.
I don't think it's right that the normal members of the fandom have to be constantly wary of sexual deviants ruining it for the rest of us.

The fandom is too tolerant about this shit. It really has to end. I mean, sometimes I feel ashamed to be a furry. As SIX put it, this is certainly why we furries can't have nice things.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Why do we have to hide the identities again? I mean, if the other people lose their jobs, I don't think a witch-hunt and ensuing drama is really a bad thing.
> If that's too much, just ban them from mainsite if they're on it, and not allow people to post shouts on their pages.
> I don't think it's right that the normal members of the fandom have to be constantly wary of sexual deviants ruining it for the rest of us.
> 
> The fandom is too tolerant about this shit. It really has to end. I mean, sometimes I feel ashamed to be a furry. As SIX put it, this is certainly why we furries can't have nice things.



It is pure speculation as to whether there are any 'identities' being hidden. I'm all for not jumping to conclusions until we can see the picture(s) and have all this out in the open. I know the meet organizers who posted this journal on FA and reddit are very frustrated and scared because whether it was real or a troll there are people who might have destroyed their reputations and make their futures a lot harder where they might even have to move if they wanted to keep a professional job... but that pain isn't going to be eased by sharing shady info with a bunch of hypersensitive furries itching for a bloodbath.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, this is just... a bit much.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

Once the police report and news is out, we will know their full names and mugshots.


----------



## badlands (Jun 20, 2012)

they need to be shot, out of a cannon, into the sun.

seriously though. they need nameing


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Once the police report and news is out, we will know their full names and mugshots.



When did this exactly take place? Last weekend? Last month?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

It took place in May. Read the OP.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 20, 2012)

People who do this kind of stuff should be shot in the groin with a crossbow.

Seriously though, what in the opal hell were they thinking!?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Seriously though, what in the opal hell were they thinking!?



Presumably something like, "Fuck it, let's just do it here".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 20, 2012)

Good job you two furfags. I hope it was worth it


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Good job you two furfags. I hope it was worth it



Better yet lets hope they contracted an STD that can't be cured and will forever ruin their life even more.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

No troll would do this, unless they were really, really stupid. They'd be crossing the line of Poe's Law. My guess was it was two "proud to be furry" lifestylers who don't give a damn about what people think of them. That's fine...just not when it affects others.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> No troll would do this, unless they were really, really stupid. They'd be crossing the line of Poe's Law. My guess was it was two "proud to be furry" lifestylers who don't give a damn about what people think of them. That's fine...just not when it affects others.



Probably. But they seriously cannot be in their right mind if they go and do something like this. Plus..all that money wasted on a fursuit. Why would anyone want to ruin one just to do that in it?


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> When did this exactly take place? Last weekend? Last month?



May 26th, so it's been almost a month.


How sad. The repercussions are horrible, but you know... I have to question the decision to penalize the budget and availability of ambulances to a rescue squad. Actually, the more I think about this, the more I want to see something in the news or some kind of police report. My first reaction was focused on the idiocy of some people, but now I can't help but to question other aspects of this. Given that it's been about a month since the FurBQ took place, shouldn't there be some form of solid information out there?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Probably. But they seriously cannot be in their right mind if they go and do something like this. Plus..all that money wasted on a fursuit. Why would anyone want to ruin one just to do that in it?



Many people stupid people would. Two of the fandoms most popular fursuiters did/do it. I just imagine it to be like having sex wrapped up in a rug :/


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Probably. But they seriously cannot be in their right mind if they go and do something like this. Plus..all that money wasted on a fursuit. Why would anyone want to ruin one just to do that in it?


Of course, it would be preferable if it WAS two trolls. The people wouldn't be in danger of losing their jobs, perhaps.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Probably. But they seriously cannot be in their right mind if they go and do something like this. Plus..all that money wasted on a fursuit. Why would anyone want to ruin one just to do that in it?



A.) "All that money wasted on a fursuit" - http://www.totallycostumes.com/ppp-56565-gorilla-suit-adult-costume.html  (Here's a cheap 'fursuit' right here; non furs wouldn't know the difference between a 'furry' fursuit and a 'troll' fursuit.

B.) "No troll would do this unless they were really, really stupid" So a furry would do this because furries are really really stupid but trolls can't be just as dumb? Besides, if they bought a cheap fursuit, no one expected they'd be there so when the head count was tallied their names wouldn't stick out like a sore thumb as being not part of the main group, then this would be a very smart way to demonize the fandom. Also, I'd consider the Columbine high school shooting from years ago a 'trolling' attack and those guys killed themselves after killing or injuring many of their fellow students with guns. So yes trolls can be 'that stupid' just as stupid as anyone else.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Many people stupid people would. Two of the fandoms most popular fursuiters did/do it. I just imagine it to be like having sex wrapped up in a rug :/



I know of one fairly popular fursuit maker doing such an act...then thinking about how I saw that suit in pictures from a con. All I could think was about how disgusting it was and how people hugged that suit. D:


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Also, I'd consider the Columbine high school shooting from years ago a 'trolling' attack and those guys killed themselves after killing or injuring many of their fellow students with guns. So yes trolls can be 'that stupid' just as stupid as anyone else.



Whoa whoa whoa...That's a little, uh, extreme don't you think?


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> A.) "All that money wasted on a fursuit" - http://www.totallycostumes.com/ppp-56565-gorilla-suit-adult-costume.html  (Here's a cheap 'fursuit' right here; non furs wouldn't know the difference between a 'furry' fursuit and a 'troll' fursuit.
> 
> B.) "No troll would do this unless they were really, really stupid" So a furry would do this because furries are really really stupid but trolls can't be just as dumb? Besides, if they bought a cheap fursuit, no one expected they'd be there so when the head count was tallied their names wouldn't stick out like a sore thumb as being not part of the main group, then this would be a very smart way to demonize the fandom. Also, I'd consider the Columbine high school shooting from years ago a 'trolling' attack and those guys killed themselves after killing or injuring many of their fellow students with guns. So yes trolls can be 'that stupid' just as stupid as anyone else.


 
 First things first, trolling is manipulating people around you into creating lulz, without being implicatable yourself. Columbine wasn't a troll, it was just a massacre.  (You also really, really didn't even need to mention something so controversial, what are you doing jesus christ)

 Now, if you're really going to claim that people who weren't actually part of the furry fandom did this, you're going to have lay some evidence forward. Just hypothesizing possibilities randomly isn't creditable. 

"Haha, let's get ourselves criminalised and put on the sex-offenders register to... uh... lol, them stupid furries"


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> May 26th, so it's been almost a month.
> 
> 
> How sad. The repercussions are horrible, but you know... I have to question the decision to penalize the budget and availability of ambulances to a rescue squad. Actually, the more I think about this, the more I want to see something in the news or some kind of police report. My first reaction was focused on the idiocy of some people, but now I can't help but to question other aspects of this. Given that it's been about a month since the FurBQ took place, shouldn't there be some form of solid information out there?



It sounds like one of those closely-knit little communities. This would be both why the repercussions seem exaggerated and why they would try to keep it out of the news. Cutting their funding is just their way of showing that they don't want the sort of attention this shit might bring. According to the mighty wiki, population ~2,100 and 40% of those over 45, and a relatively high-income area. I imagine they want to keep news of a bunch of crazy animal people fucking in public from spreading.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> A.) "All that money wasted on a fursuit" - http://www.totallycostumes.com/ppp-56565-gorilla-suit-adult-costume.html  (Here's a cheap 'fursuit' right here; non furs wouldn't know the difference between a 'furry' fursuit and a 'troll' fursuit.
> 
> B.) "No troll would do this unless they were really, really stupid" So a furry would do this because furries are really really stupid but trolls can't be just as dumb? Besides, if they bought a cheap fursuit, no one expected they'd be there so when the head count was tallied their names wouldn't stick out like a sore thumb as being not part of the main group, then this would be a very smart way to demonize the fandom. Also, I'd consider the Columbine high school shooting from years ago a 'trolling' attack and those guys killed themselves after killing or injuring many of their fellow students with guns. So yes trolls can be 'that stupid' just as stupid as anyone else.



Stop with the persecution complex, trolls aren't trying to infiltrate the fandom and make it look worse in the public eye, the fandom itself does a good job alone by itself.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Stop with the persecution complex, trolls aren't trying to infiltrate the fandom and make it look worse in the public eye, the fandom itself does a good job alone by itself.



Then why not go farther and implicate the human race as a whole instead of limiting it to 'furries' when stories of sex in fursuits or copying each others art float up to the top of the poop heap? There are some people inside and outside the fandom who specifically target furries because many furs have a low self esteem and are incredibly easy targets to make said trolls feel better about their own miserable lives.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Then why not go farther and implicate the human race as a whole instead of limiting it to 'furries' when stories of sex in fursuits or copying each others art float up to the top of the poop heap? There are some people inside and outside the fandom who specifically target furries because many furs have a low self esteem and are incredibly easy targets to make said trolls feel better about their own miserable lives.



Now you're being ridiculous.

Well, to be honest, it takes a ridiculous level of paranoia in the first place to take seriously the suggestion that "trolls did it". Why do you have to assume that there must be a conspiracy to discredit furries from within the deepest levels of the internet, infiltrating furry conventions and sacrificing their members to the police in terrorist acts like this - when the obvious is that two furries without social skills just decided to get jiggy in a fursuit in a public place without thinking?


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> It sounds like one of those closely-knit little communities. This would be both why the repercussions seem exaggerated and why they would try to keep it out of the news. Cutting their funding is just their way of showing that they don't want the sort of attention this shit might bring. According to the mighty wiki, population ~2,100 and 40% of those over 45, and a relatively high-income area. I imagine they want to keep news of a bunch of crazy animal people fucking in public from spreading.



Ah, okay. With a population like that, I guess that makes sense. Cutting emergency services still seems like a bad response to me though.

In any case, I guess this'll be in the news after the investigation or whatever is finished. The two involved better flee the country while their names are still unreleased.

Also, alert the admins on the main site.. this will be worse than a certain Tyra Banks episode. o__o


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I know of one fairly popular fursuit maker doing such an act...then thinking about how I saw that suit in pictures from a con. All I could think was about how disgusting it was and how people hugged that suit. D:



I saw a vid on youtube of two cute suits so I googled their names and found a disturbing vid. Ew and they were interacting with strangers and hugging them. One of them still walks around in that yiffsuit and the other person sold it. Even more eww :C

Its the same popufurs I mentioned :C


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Always follow Occam's Razor. The more simple explanation is usually the right one.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

SIX said:


> Now you're being ridiculous.
> 
> Well, to be honest, it takes a ridiculous level of paranoia in the first place to take seriously the suggestion that "trolls did it". Why do you have to assume that there must be a conspiracy to discredit furries from within the deepest levels of the internet, infiltrating furry conventions and sacrificing their members to the police in terrorist acts like this - when the obvious is that two furries without social skills just decided to get jiggy in a fursuit in a public place without thinking?



Because there have been examples of trolls doing this before. I'm not saying it's a huge planned out conspiracy it could still just have been two idiots but instead of being sex-crazy furries they were just trolls. I'm saying it could go either way and would not be surprised if it WAS two fursuiters but we can't be putting blame anywhere until more facts are revealed and I'm more lashing out at the huge wave of disdain all bottled up with nowhere to go BECAUSE there are no targets yet besides 'furries' which we're all furries so the hate is going to get vented out at each other like it already has in this thread and wherever else this has been posted.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Then why not go farther and implicate the human race as a whole instead of limiting it to 'furries' when stories of sex in fursuits or copying each others art float up to the top of the poop heap?



Because maybe we are dealing with the furry fandom and what some of its less "bright" members do? Hell, isn't it usually those that are aligned to the furry fandom that like to bang each other in murrsuits in public?



Cocobanana said:


> There are some people inside and outside the fandom who specifically target furries because many furs have a low self esteem and are incredibly easy targets to make said trolls feel better about their own miserable lives.



What is attacking the fandom? The Anti-furry Illuminati or the Anti-Furry Brotherhood? Just accept the fact that a good number of furries are complete and utter nimrods and actually help foster the negative stereotypes of the fandom.



Cocobanana said:


> Because there have been examples of trolls doing this before.



Would you kindly enlighten me on the so called "incidents" that took place involving trolls that purchased thousands of dollars worth of murrsuits, got arrested, and ostracized for life, all for shits and giggles?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2012)

Fucking idiots! How embarrassing for the rest of us, now. That was so unnecessary. Must've been really drunk or something, shit. Whatever they get now is too good for them.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys dont need to be derailing the thread and bringing up things like colombine or how implicating the human race blah blah blah.

Seriously, this needs to be taken care of.

AND... I know its a small community, but unless its an ongoing investigation, there should be something out there and i spent an hour googling new jersey fursuit, sex fundraiser.. everything i can imagine and i cant find one shred of evidence to back this up.
I hate saying this but ... the person who posted the original journal should have left this in the dark until people could find some evidence on what happened. A picture, news report, police report.... something.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> I hate saying this but ... the person who posted the original journal should have left this in the dark until people could find some evidence on what happened. A picture, news report, police report.... something.



Well it did cause the closure of a fairly large fur meet (200 people iirc), so they had to inform the attendees what the hell happened and to explain why they aren't having a meet ever again..


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 20, 2012)

If nothing else, there should have been a little blurb about in the legal section of the local newspaper. You know, the place where they list everyone who's gotten a traffic ticket or whathaveyou. Something about public indecency or something. Not sure how easy it would be to locate that on the internet though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Dragoneer is going to be pissed if he has to cancel Fa United.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Dragoneer is going to be pissed if he has to cancel Fa United.



I doubt that it will really come to that.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Well it did cause the closure of a fairly large fur meet (200 people iirc), so they had to inform the attendees what the hell happened and to explain why they aren't having a meet ever again..



I agree... he should have made an announcement or something like, "FurBQ In NJ 2013 To be Announced".


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

You keep stressing 'furry illuminati' when I said it could have just been two retards. You aren't reading my posts.

You keep stressing 'thousands of dollars in fursuits' when any schmuck can buy a cheap animal suit off the internet anonymously and since we haven't seen the pictures and since non-furries don't understand that those cheap animal suits aren't 'real fursuits' yes, any person can buy 'murrsuits' for cheap and for the lulz. You aren't reading my posts.

I repeated, now for the third time, you aren't reading my posts, in the hopes you'll do the opposite from now on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I doubt that it will really come to that.


I know it probably won't, but it'll be bad if FAUXNews reports on this.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Can we now get rid of the hugbox? Please?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> You keep stressing 'furry illuminati' when I said it could have just been two retards. You aren't reading my posts.
> 
> You keep stressing 'thousands of dollars in fursuits' when any schmuck can buy a cheap animal suit off the internet anonymously and since we haven't seen the pictures and since non-furries don't understand that those cheap animal suits aren't 'real fursuits' yes, any person can buy 'murrsuits' for cheap and for the lulz. You aren't reading my posts.
> 
> I repeated, now for the third time, you aren't reading my posts, in the hopes you'll do the opposite from now on.


And you're not getting that "trolls" wouldn't be dumb enough to risk being labeled a sex offender JUST to get at furries. There are other less risky things to do. Also, murrsuits are basically fursuits with modifications to have sex in them. Pretty sure you can't get those for cheap anywhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Can we now get rid of the hugbox? Please?


Furries will never let go of the hugbox.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> You keep stressing 'furry illuminati' when I said it could have just been two retards. You aren't reading my posts.
> 
> You keep stressing 'thousands of dollars in fursuits' when any schmuck can buy a cheap animal suit off the internet anonymously and since we haven't seen the pictures and since non-furries don't understand that those cheap animal suits aren't 'real fursuits' yes, any person can buy 'murrsuits' for cheap and for the lulz. You aren't reading my posts.
> 
> I repeated, now for the third time, you aren't reading my posts, in the hopes you'll do the opposite from now on.



You were referring to "trolls" and "those that don't like furrys". You gave an incredibly vague description of the numerical number of "trolls" in your posts and gave the impression that it was a collective of people that could be any amount of a population. However what later really rustles my jimmies is the fact that you say that there could have been "two people" involved AFTER my last post concerning the topic and then you accuse me of not reading your posts because you say that I never acknowledged that post, when I posted my reply a while before your post that stated it could be "two people". Explain to me how that even works?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aetius said:


> You were referring to "trolls" and "those that don't like furrys". You gave an incredibly vague description of the numerical number of "trolls" in your posts and gave the impression that it was a collective of people that could be any amount of a population. However what later really rustles my jimmies is the fact that you say that there could have been "two people" involved AFTER my last post concerning the topic and then you accuse me of not reading your posts because I  say that I never acknowledged that post, when I posted my reply a while before your post that stated it could be "two people". Explain to me how that even works?



The number '2' was implied because that was the number in the original post. I never meant to suggest or have ever thought there was a huge conspiracy of furry haters involved in this. All I'm trying to offer are alternatives to what most likely happened because there is no information besides really vague stuff like 'a picture was taken' and 'a few eyewitnesses' even though this event happened weeks ago. In the internet age, that usually means there is some sort of cover up going on because as you can see from all the drama this story is causing now, people would have known who the culprits are by now I would think... and it's not good to assume either way until we know for sure.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Furries will never let go of the hugbox.


Sometimes I wonder if being a furry precludes living a normal, successful life in society. I know it doesn't, but hey, sometimes you wonder.
I'm sure there are really successful furries, you just don't hear about them because they don't want an article about them on wikifur. It's a hobby for them.

As for the hugbox...we could help out at cons...by reporting indecent activities and all. Also, I think there should be a no-pants policy for fullsuits. That way we won't have kiddies being hugged by uncle crusty.

I see vids of registered sex offenders at cons. Umm...should they be reported to the authorities? Also why do these cons let registered sex offenders attend?


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Sometimes I wonder if being a furry precludes living a normal, successful life in society. I know it doesn't, but hey, sometimes you wonder.
> I'm sure there are really successful furries, you just don't hear about them because they don't want an article about them on wikifur. It's a hobby for them.
> 
> As for the hugbox...we could help out at cons...by reporting indecent activities and all. Also, I think there should be a no-pants policy for fullsuits. That way we won't have kiddies being hugged by uncle crusty.



Implying that fursuiters without murrholes don't still have sex in their costumes. And what about the sexually active partial suiters XD


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Can we now get rid of the hugbox? Please?


There's a hugbox going on?



Ad Hoc said:


> If nothing else, there should have been a little  blurb about in the legal section of the local newspaper. You know, the  place where they list everyone who's gotten a traffic ticket or  whathaveyou. Something about public indecency or something. Not sure how  easy it would be to locate that on the internet though.


It's kid of strange. There's like, literally no reference to this happening prior to this journal. Either that or it's all well hidden.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> The number '2' was implied because that was the number in the original post. I never meant to suggest or have ever thought there was a huge conspiracy of furry haters involved in this. All I'm trying to offer are alternatives to what most likely happened because there is no information besides really vague stuff like 'a picture was taken' and 'a few eyewitnesses' even though this event happened weeks ago. In the internet age, that usually means there is some sort of cover up going on because as you can see from all the drama this story is causing now, people would have known who the culprits are by now I would think... and it's not good to assume either way until we know for sure.


So basically what you are saying is that there's people who would be willing to become sex offenders and forever have their lives ruined and have to go around telling their neighbors that they're sex offenders and have very little chance of finding jobs cause they're sex offenders JUST to troll furries?


Marcus Stormchaser said:


> As for the hugbox...we could help out at cons...by reporting indecent activities and all. Also, I think there should be a no-pants policy for fullsuits. That way we won't have kiddies being hugged by uncle crusty.


But then they would start claiming "fursecution".

At the rate the furry fandom is going one of these days it wouldn't surprise me if it catastrophically exploded upon itself.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So basically what you are saying is that there's people who would be willing to become sex offenders and forever have their lives ruined and have to go around telling their neighbors that they're sex offenders and have very little chance of finding jobs cause they're sex offenders JUST to troll furries?
> 
> But then they would start claiming "fursecution".
> 
> At the rate the furry fandom is going one of these days it wouldn't surprise me if it catastrophically exploded upon itself.



Then maybe the normal furries would go back to the Scifi/fantasy conventions. You know, before the weird shit started happening?


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I see vids of registered sex offenders at cons. Umm...should they be reported to the authorities? Also why do these cons let registered sex offenders attend?


A registered sex offender may have had sex with his 17 yr old girlfriend with over protective parents, therefore he may not be required to stay 500 feet away from schools, churches or areas where there are children attending on a regular basis.

Honestly if I found out that a sex offender was in my midst... I would gossip behind his back and make sure others knew about it.
I know that sounds harsh, but I have kids. Id probably be one hell of a bitch if I found out I had a sex offender next door.


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> Honestly if I found out that a sex offender was in my midst... I would gossip behind his back and make sure others knew about it.
> I know that sounds harsh, but I have kids. Id probably be one hell of a bitch if I found out I had a sex offender next door.



I would do the same thing. I find gossip to be entertaining.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It's kid of strange. There's like, literally no reference to this happening prior to this journal. Either that or it's all well hidden.



Except right there in the initial follow-up journal



> The Bad News:
> 
> - Unfortunately, there was one major incident that occurred during the event (which we cannot speak about publicly) that may affect where the event will take place and what can be served at the next event. We will offer up information regarding any venue changes as they come forth.



At least, I'm assuming this is the same incident.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Implying that fursuiters without murrholes don't still have sex in their costumes. And what about the sexually active partial suiters XD



Do you know what sex is? Because without the murrholes...there's no way they can have sex.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry said:


> I would do the same thing. I find gossip to be entertaining.


I dont find that telling people that theres a sex offender in the midst of the group would be considered "gossip".
Maybe i used the wrong word.

Informing others that there could be a potentially dangerous person about is informing.
Honestly, if youve been convicted of a sexual offense, its gotta be bad... unless its because your girlfriends parents are... overprotective. Gotta read the fine print.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Except right there in the initial follow-up journal



Well, looking through i found someone that has pictures of the entire "cast" from the FurBQ.
So its one of those people.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8062878/

Unless theyre not in the picture of course.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Do you know what sex is? Because without the murrholes...there's no way they can have sex.



There are plenty of ghetto murrsuits where they just cut a hole in the penis area or butt area and have at it. You can find these on the scarier parts of the internet.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

That pikachu is scary...


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> I dont find that telling people that theres a sex offender in the midst of the group would be considered "gossip".
> Maybe i used the wrong word.
> 
> Informing others that there could be a potentially dangerous person about is informing.
> Honestly, if youve been convicted of a sexual offense, its gotta be bad... unless its because your girlfriends parents are... overprotective. Gotta read the fine print.


Not really. Getting convicted for a sexual offense is as easy as getting caught pissing in public.



Cocobanana said:


> There are plenty of ghetto murrsuits where  they just cut a hole in the penis area or butt area and have at it. You  can find these on the scarier parts of the internet.



And you said suits without murrholes. Honestly are you even reading  your own posts or are you just vomiting what's coming to mind?


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Except right there in the initial follow-up journal
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I'm assuming this is the same incident.


But how come there's no mention of it outside of that journal? I'd at least expect a mention or a reference of this happening somewhere. 



> ...there is graphic photographic evidence of "inappropriate fursuit  extra-curriculars" taking place on a vehicle, in front of the building  in broad daylight during the BBQ. There were kids and a town council  member who witnessed this. The pictures were filed at a PUBLIC town  council meeting and are now being investigated by the Mayor, Chief of  Police, and the squad


It's just kinda strange that it took 3 weeks to explode.


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 20, 2012)

Aleu said:
			
		

> Not really. Getting convicted for a sexual offense is as easy as getting caught pissing in public.


Thats why I said you have to read the fine print.

On each sexual offender list on the internet, they always tell you what type of sexual offense they commited.
Whether it was indecent exposure, rape in the blah degree, or sexual lewdness with a minor... they tell you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry guise. It was me


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Not really. Getting convicted for a sexual offense is as easy as getting caught pissing in public.
> 
> 
> 
> And you said suits without murrholes. Honestly are you even reading  your own posts or are you just vomiting what's coming to mind?



I'm reading my own posts, and yours, inside of a completely vomit free environment. Yes, I said suits without murrholes. As in one person is naked and frotting and cumming atop one person who is wearing a fursuit with no murrholes, hence there is still cum in the fur as the suiter walks around and hands out hugs even without a murrhole in their suit.  Case closed, ya douche.


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> I dont find that telling people that theres a sex offender in the midst of the group would be considered "gossip".
> Maybe i used the wrong word.
> 
> Informing others that there could be a potentially dangerous person about is informing.
> Honestly, if youve been convicted of a sexual offense, its gotta be bad... unless its because your girlfriends parents are... overprotective. Gotta read the fine print.



Well yeah, that is true when dealing with such a high-level situation like that.


----------



## Larry (Jun 20, 2012)

Riyeko said:


> Well, looking through i found someone that has pictures of the entire "cast" from the FurBQ.
> So its one of those people.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8062878/
> 
> Unless theyre not in the picture of course.



I have $15 on the Pikachu.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry said:


> I have $15 on the Pikachu.



Internet people: Killing your childhood since 1990.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> I'm reading my own posts, and yours, inside of a completely vomit free environment. Yes, I said suits without murrholes. As in one person is naked and frotting and cumming atop one person who is wearing a fursuit with no murrholes, hence there is still cum in the fur as the suiter walks around and hands out hugs even without a murrhole in their suit.  Case closed, ya douche.



That's still not sex you idiot. At best that's jerking off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry said:


> I have $15 on the Pikachu.


If it is pikachu we know who the culprit is then.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 20, 2012)

There's a chat going on in the furry subreddit about this, apparently one of the con staff members is posting there.

http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/vbyl9/nj_furbq_is_no_longer_thanks_to_a_couple_of_idiots/


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> If it is pikachu we know who the culprit is then.



Vorephile Macrofur...yeah that sounds possible. Still can't be sure. It could have been some people who arrived later.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

so first we have two suiters fucking on the car of a council member in front of said council members kids and then some misogynistic asswipes bullied a girl who made some nasty contact with a sex offender in front of the AC hotel to removing her blog entry because they blamed her instead of the rapist.
wow. amazing.
fuck...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh boy once the pictures come out the fandom is going to calmy and in a orderly fashion *demonic sounding voice* RAGE WITH THE INTENSITY OF A THOUSAND SUNS!

But in all seriousness if there are pictures of them in the act it's going to get leaked to the internet eventually or someone is going to say who it was and then all hell is going to break lose.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> so first we have two suiters fucking on the car of a council member in front of said council members kids and then some misogynistic asswipes bullied a girl who made some nasty contact with a sex offender in front of the AC hotel to removing her blog entry because they blamed her instead of the rapist.
> wow. amazing.
> fuck...



What the hell? Did something happen at AC?


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> so first we have two suiters fucking on the car of a council member in front of said council members kids and then some misogynistic asswipes bullied a girl who made some nasty contact with a sex offender in front of the AC hotel to removing her blog entry because they blamed her instead of the rapist.
> wow. amazing.
> fuck...



That's awful. Its bad enough that she got raped but to blamed? This is why I lose faith in humanity. What do they think? That she's allowed to be mad and hateful towards a person who clearly violated her?


----------



## Brazen (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok guys, I confess, this was a trolling operation.

About 2 months ago a dude named Jimmy Russell started putting together an operation on /b/, was looking for some people in the NJ area to pull off a false-flag stunt. As far as I know they found some lonely faggot on Craigslist and talked him into doing it in public, so one of the murrsuiters wasn't a troll _or_ a furry. The fursuits came from eBay, same place I got Oink-kun in fact. 2 of the guys were tasked with surveying a local council member, getting his day-to-day routine. They managed to get him and half of his family out on the day with a few phone calls, don't know the details. The plan was simple, scout the area on the day, get a rough headcount, yiff on top of the truck at the appropriate time when the witnesses were in place, leave the Craigslist faggot to the police and get out of there.

Craigslist loser thought he was banging a genuine furry, witnesses thought they saw a genuine furry, all went smoothly. Rumours were that they also planted some CP on the Craigslist scapegoat's machine so if it gets searched he'll be in real hot shit while also losing any plausible deniability. 

Also, the car they had sex on was a troll as well.

It was a great plan and we would have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for that meddling Cocobanana.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 20, 2012)

Were they actually having sex or just 'rubbing themselves together'?


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

You and I both know /b/ is too busy being full of old memes to do something like the old days.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> You and I both know /b/ is too busy being full of old memes to do something like the old days.



You're thinking of 4chan's /b/, there are other imageboards out there.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 20, 2012)

Ponibooru :V

Anyway...whatever happens, it still won't stop furries from doing the same stuff at cons.


----------



## Brazen (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ponibooru :V
> 
> Anyway...whatever happens, it still won't stop furries from doing the same stuff at cons.



Nah, truth be told about half of the stupid shit ever done by furries was actually done by trolls, if not directly then by manipulating furries to do their bidding.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 20, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Nah, truth be told about half of the stupid shit ever done by furries was actually done by trolls "journalists" and entertainment television, if not directly then by manipulating furries to do their bidding.



Replaced with the more politically correct names.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

People call me stupid and all sorts of other names all the time on this website much to the delight of FAF's 'inner circle' yet when I call someone a douche making more of a reference to Tim and Eric than actually seeing Aleu as a bad person, I get a 2 point infraction. This site is pretty corrupt I'll tell ya that.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> People call me stupid and all sorts of other names all the time on this website much to the delight of FAF's 'inner circle' yet when I call someone a douche making more of a reference to Tim and Eric than actually seeing Aleu as a bad person, I get a 2 point infraction. This site is pretty corrupt I'll tell ya that.



Right, cuz the first thing I think of when someone says "ya douche" it's Tim and Eric. The site isn't corrupt. You're just obscenely bad at using references.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Right, cuz the first thing I think of when someone says "ya douche" it's Tim and Eric. The site isn't corrupt. You're just obscenely bad at using references.



Were you really insulted that I called you a 'douche?' Honestly? You call me names all the time and it's no big deal to you. Also, sex doesn't just mean 'penetration' that's like a loophole people use to claim they're still virgins while knowing their way around a climax better than Ron Jeremy. The whole 'gross' aspect was crusty fursuits according to the post I was referring to and so I was offering you an example of how the suits could be crusty even without murrsuits so his idea that 'all fursuiters have to not be wearing shorts' wasn't going to prevent sick people from walking around in a crusty fursuit.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> People call me stupid and all sorts of other names all the time on this website much to the delight of FAF's 'inner circle' yet *i'**when I call someone a douche making more of a reference to Tim and Eric* than actually seeing Aleu as a bad person, I get a 2 point infraction. This site is pretty corrupt I'll tell ya that.


stop that

aaaa
 as much as I am constantly exposed to some of the most retarded shitbricks you will ever see on the internet and as much as an observer might think that such exposure lends itself to an increased tolerance of such things, it actually just grinds against your social decencies and I'm so pissed off with seeing petty teenage pseudosocialising from people who are supposed to be mature human beings with a job and a purpose 

it is remarkably obvious that you are being oh-so-sly by intending to misdirect people into thinking your remark was an innocent reference when it's also remarkably obvious that it simply wasn't a reference

your two point infraction is justified and I hate everything in the world


fuck


----------



## Brazen (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> People call me stupid and all sorts of other names all the time on this website much to the delight of FAF's 'inner circle' yet when I call someone a douche making more of a reference to Tim and Eric than actually seeing Aleu as a bad person, I get a 2 point infraction. This site is pretty corrupt I'll tell ya that.



Yeah, the site is run by trolls.

So is the mass media.

So are about half of the cons.

In fact I actually have more powers on this forum than most of the moderators, I just don't use them because it's more fun this way.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Were you really insulted that I called you a 'douche?' Honestly? You call me names all the time and it's no big deal to you. Also, sex doesn't just mean 'penetration' that's like a loophole people use to claim they're still virgins while knowing their way around a climax better than Ron Jeremy. The whole 'gross' aspect was crusty fursuits according to the post I was referring to and so I was offering you an example of how the suits could be crusty even without murrsuits so his idea that 'all fursuiters have to not be wearing shorts' wasn't going to prevent sick people from walking around in a crusty fursuit.



I don't really care that you called me a douche tbh. When I call you names I don't backpedal and say "OH IT WAS A REFERENCE TO *insert obscure movie reference*"
Also sex =/= sexual acts. If that were the case then anyone who has masturbated can't say that they're a virgin. That's...just dumb.

Just...stop posting. Seriously.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, that sucks! :T


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I don't really care that you called me a douche tbh. When I call you names I don't backpedal and say "OH IT WAS A REFERENCE TO *insert obscure movie reference*"
> Also sex =/= sexual acts. If that were the case then anyone who has masturbated can't say that they're a virgin. That's...just dumb.
> 
> Just...stop posting. Seriously.



I'll keep posting as long as people like you try to make innocents like myself lives harder. I am not backpedaling and just thought the 'ya douche' thing was funny. Was not meaning to insult you I'm sorry. And again, the original post I was answering was when someone said all fursuiters should walk around 'naked' so you can tell they don't have murr holes because that suddenly means they aren't engaging in adult practices. My response was that there are surely fursuiters who engage in adult practices even without murrholes enough to where male bodily fluids get encrusted and are just as nasty to hug and take pictures of as fursuits with murrholes. Can we agree on this?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> What the hell? Did something happen at AC?



yeah: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3573429/ https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3571600/
a creepy guy talked to that girl and wanted to touch her and made very sexistic remarks. he ended the conversation by saying that "if it wasnt for all the people watching i would totally do it [grab her boobs or worse]".
she made a blog entry about this and people went apeshit in the comments, calling her out and blaming her instead of the creeper.



TreacleFox said:


> Were they actually having sex or just 'rubbing themselves together'?



so far every journal from that BBQ group talks about "very graphic stuff" so im pretty sure they sexed it up on that car pretty hard. and since nerds and creepy people usually dont last very long im sure there was some spooge involved as well.
but there arent a whole lot of specific details floating around so far, they are doing a great job at keeping this as discrete as possible.


----------



## BRN (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> I'll keep posting as long as people like you try to make innocents like myself lives harder. I am not backpedaling and just thought the 'ya douche' thing was funny. Was not meaning to insult you I'm sorry. And again, the original post I was answering was when someone said all fursuiters should walk around 'naked' so you can tell they don't have murr holes because that suddenly means they aren't engaging in adult practices. My response was that there are surely fursuiters who engage in adult practices even without murrholes enough to where male bodily fluids get encrusted and are just as nasty to hug and take pictures of as fursuits with murrholes. Can we agree on this?



 how is this abitrary distinction between the possibilities of sex with or without SPH in a fursuit related, in any constructive way, to the topic of this thread, which is the fact that full, graphic sex was had in fursuits


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 20, 2012)

We've sparked drama inside a thread about bigger drama.

WE NEED TO GO DEEPER!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Implying that fursuiters without murrholes don't still have sex in their costumes. And what about the sexually active partial suiters XD





Cocobanana said:


> I'll keep posting as long as people like you try to make innocents like myself lives harder. I am not backpedaling and just thought the 'ya douche' thing was funny. Was not meaning to insult you I'm sorry. And again, the original post I was answering was when someone said all fursuiters should walk around 'naked' so you can tell they don't have murr holes because that suddenly means they aren't engaging in adult practices. My response was that there are surely fursuiters who engage in adult practices even without murrholes enough to where male bodily fluids get encrusted and are just as nasty to hug and take pictures of as fursuits with murrholes. Can we agree on this?


You still don't understand the concept of sex. Sex involves penetration of some sort...which cannot be done without holes in the suits. Sexual acts =/= sex

Also, stop playing yourself off as innocent when you clearly aren't. Just because an insult is in a movie doesn't meant that you're free to use it because of a "movie reference". If you want to make your life easier, stop posting and get some better social interaction. Away from the internet. Very far away from the internet.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread is turning into a total clusterfuck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> This thread is turning into a total clusterfuck.



so its turning into a good representation of this community. i approve.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> so its turning into a good representation of this community. i approve.



You are funny, I like you.

This thread shouldn't have been made in the first place. I'm not really mad at anyone, just going through alcoholism withdrawals since I'd been drinking to drunkenness every day for the past 2 months and it's become harder to be civil without even a little drop of the good stuff. I'm using the fact I work tomorrow and early morning to prevent me from doing it again tonight even though it kills the pain of loneliness dead in its tracks.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> just going through alcoholism withdrawals since I'd been drinking to drunkenness every day for the past 2 months



Really...everyday for 2 months? *tries not to derail thread but must say this!*


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> You are funny, I like you.
> 
> This thread shouldn't have been made in the first place. I'm not really mad at anyone, just going through alcoholism withdrawals since I'd been drinking to drunkenness every day for the past 2 months and it's become harder to be civil without even a little drop of the good stuff. I'm using the fact I work tomorrow and early morning to prevent me from doing it again tonight even though it kills the pain of loneliness dead in its tracks.



there ARE many good people here, im just being a little snarky^^

there are just a couple of big problems i see with this:
it adds to the bad rep furries have (although there isnt really much you can do about that, people will always believe in stereotypes), they did it in front of *kids* and now some other people might lose their jobs because of this. looks like they really made double sure to ruin everyones day extra hard when they got it on on that car >__>

and about that whole sex offender thing, misogyny seems to be a big problem in the entire fandom. i see it so often that people post comments like "it was better if it didnt have girls in it" or, "eww a girl! *unwatched*".
the level of misogyny and heterophobia in this community can really be quite disturbing at times.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 20, 2012)

All I have to say is wow, people piss me off. Reminds me of the A-holes that were at FC in the hotel lobby jerking each other off in suit. Takes a couple of bad people to give the rest a bad name.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy fucking shit. What kind of imbecile instantly blames "trolls" then bangs on about it for hours about how it is so obviously a setup by "trolls" to make furries look bad.

Do you wear your underwear on your head as well?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

WingDog said:


> All I have to say is wow, people piss me off. Reminds me of the A-holes that were at FC in the hotel lobby jerking each other off in suit. Takes a couple of bad people to give the rest a bad name.



that actually happened? in the hotel lobby? wow...


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Holy fucking shit. What kind of imbecile instantly blames "trolls" then bangs on about it for hours about how it is so obviously a setup by "trolls" to make furries look bad.
> 
> Do you wear your underwear on your head as well?



I will for you, baby.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> that actually happened? in the hotel lobby? wow...



Truthfully not sure if that's how it happened or if it is exaggerated a bit, but it's what was going around the con the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now, there's too much guess work going on.

I understand the event planners frustration, but at the same time there are too many questions that aren't answered. Dragging it out like this isn't helping because obviously people will try to play detective or make up crackpot theories like "hey look it's trolls in fursuits"

But at the same time it's going to lead to skepticism because we're talking about public sex witnessed by kids which is generally a sex offender kind of violation that doesn't appear to be reported other than word of mouth. That is still accounting for small town politics. 

I actually was involved in reporting an incident at Further Confusion long ago where someone was harboring child porn on his computer (1st and last furry con I ever will go to - I just wanted to see what they were like). So yeah I understand just community wise (I attend anime conventions and there's people who do stupid shit there too) it may seem like "oh no end of the world for furries" but there's always someone that does stupid shit that can end up cancelling events - depending on severity.


----------



## Rexxie (Jun 20, 2012)

I really hope that this isn't real and that its just a rumor/troll.
-face paw-


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Right now, there's too much guess work going on.
> 
> I understand the event planners frustration, but at the same time there are too many questions that aren't answered. Dragging it out like this isn't helping because obviously people will try to play detective or make up crackpot theories like "hey look it's trolls in fursuits"
> 
> ...



i agree, its too early to call it. but the group leaders are making quite a fuzz about this, so there has to be something to this.

and who the hell is so stupid to take his child porn to a convention and look at it for everyone to see? >__>


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 20, 2012)

If I'd gone to the event it probably would have been canceled for my sheer stupidity.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2012)

This whole thread is fucked beyond repair.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 20, 2012)

I would think the leaders of the group could write an apology letter to the City and also state the actions of the accused do not represent those who normally attend.

I mean they went 8 years before an incident occurred. You would think there would be some leniency an they would not cancel the event permanently.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 20, 2012)

WingDog said:


> I would think the leaders of the group could write an apology letter to the City and also state the actions of the accused do not represent those who normally attend.
> 
> I mean they went 8 years before an incident occurred. You would think there would be some leniency an they would not cancel the event permanently.



And the event must bring some sort of revenue to the area it's in. If you've got 300-some people gathering in one location, money is going to be spent.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2012)

Greg said:


> This whole thread is fucked beyond repair.



I dunno, the journals are much worse it seems.



CaptainCool said:


> i agree, its too early to call it. but the group leaders are making quite a fuzz about this, so there has to be something to this.
> 
> and who the hell is so stupid to take his child porn to a convention and look at it for everyone to see? >__>



Somewhere lies the truth, just not enough to go by right now. 

The person connected to the wireless and left his computer open for those who also had access to see. So someone saw the contents of his laptop. They actually wanted to nail him for an intent to distribute charge, but the major eye witness was out of the country (came in to go to the con).


----------



## Corto (Jun 20, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> You call me names all the time and it's no big deal to you.


Then you report it so mods handle it, instead of starting flamewars.



Cocobanana said:


> Also, sex doesn't just mean 'penetration' that's like a loophole


You seriously have no idea what you're talking about, do you? This is the dumbest thing I've read all day.



Cocobanana said:


> when I call someone a douche making more of a reference to Tim and Eric


Looks like I spoke too soon. 



Cocobanana said:


> This site is pretty corrupt I'll tell ya that.


Yes it's a conspiracy against you, and not that infractions are invisible to regular users and we don't inform you about every action/decision taken by staff.


Aleu, Coco, you're both being pretty terrible here. If you start this shit up again, it's a temp ban. "He started it" or "he's being worse" are not valid excuses, and that's something you should have learned after you turned 5. 
EDIT: And to make it clear, "it's a reference to a movie" isn't an excuse either. 

Carry on.


----------



## Tango (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm tempted to pull an Insane Kangaroo and start a 'name and shame' site. Fuckers like this need to be outed. We need a damned purge in the fandom.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2012)

Larry said:


> I have $15 on the Pikachu.


That "fursuit" is awful.  Why isn't it under a bus?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 20, 2012)

d.batty said:


> That "fursuit" is awful.  Why isn't it under a bus?



I bet if you go to their FA everyones like AWWW IT'S SO CUUUTE! lolol


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Somewhere lies the truth, just not enough to go by right now.
> 
> The person connected to the wireless and left his computer open for those who also had access to see. So someone saw the contents of his laptop. They actually wanted to nail him for an intent to distribute charge, but the major eye witness was out of the country (came in to go to the con).



if this was fake there would have been more names floating around by now. but so far we got nothing from those who originally announced it.
maybe it wasnt as severe as they say but something like this probably did happen.

and wow, that would have been huge if they could have charged him for that! owning it is one thing but distributing it is a whole different story...
but thats also one of those "so stupid he doesnt deserve the oxygen that be is breathing" story 



Tango said:


> I'm tempted to pull an Insane Kangaroo and start a 'name and shame' site. Fuckers like this need to be outed. We need a damned purge in the fandom.



i didnt know it was IK who started that site^^
but i wouldnt do that if i were you. he would probably shoot you right away for stealing his idea


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm late to this thread, but I still need to give my thoughts. All I can say about this is: Fucking furfags have to ruin the fandom as a whole, again. You know, it's hearing incidents like this that cause me to really dislike the fandom as a whole. I can tell already that the fuckers in question are furries, because I won't put it past some of our more socially maladjusted members to not consider the consequences of getting it on in costume in a public place.

All I can hope for at this point is that the fallout from this incident doesn't impact the continuation of other meets, conventions, and other furry gatherings.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 20, 2012)

Oi vey... We get enough bad press as it is. Then this shit happens.

Eh, still. Brownie points to them for bravery. =/


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Oi vey... We get enough bad press as it is. Then this shit happens.
> 
> Eh, still. Brownie points to them for bravery. =/



I suspect you're confusing bravery with stupidity and social unawareness


----------



## Dokid (Jun 20, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I bet if you go to their FA everyones like AWWW IT'S SO CUUUTE! lolol



And will defend that person's suit to no end. Sometimes constructive crits are good


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay... I just say a jpeg of the journal. and from what I'm getting, is two unnamed no-names shagged on top of a car and people saw them. This is the base of the information I'm getting. Where the lost jobs and Ambulance bit is where I keep getting lost.


Anywho, as far as furfag drama storms go, I give this... week, two weeks before we forget about it. That is, unless it affects something else.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> if this was fake there would have been more names floating around by now. but so far we got nothing from those who originally announced it.
> maybe it wasnt as severe as they say but something like this probably did happen.
> 
> and wow, that would have been huge if they could have charged him for that! owning it is one thing but distributing it is a whole different story...
> but thats also one of those "so stupid he doesnt deserve the oxygen that be is breathing" story



Well the fact there are no names yet can be argued for it too. Like I said, too early to tell what is really going on. The event planners have not seen the photo in question. What exactly was in the photo? So we don't know "Actual sex" vs "I hate this councilman so fukkk da pohlice hump the car doggy style" kinda thing. Which is still stupid but...

The people who witnessed the incident at FC weren't going to report it, they were afraid of being accused of looking at it. All I could think was...that's someone's kid ... I heard them talking about it. I asked for the computer name and I said I'll report it. Went to the hotel/con ops and gave them the info and had roommies around so we could give them enough info. In the end it was of course the right thing to do because I'm sure "bunch of people housing pedos" is not something they want to be known for. So guys, you see it, report it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well the fact there are no names yet can be argued for it too. Like I said, too early to tell what is really going on. The event planners have not seen the photo in question. What exactly was in the photo? So we don't know "Actual sex" vs "I hate this councilman so fukkk da pohlice hump the car doggy style" kinda thing. Which is still stupid but...
> 
> The people who witnessed the incident at FC weren't going to report it, they were afraid of being accused of looking at it. All I could think was...that's someone's kid ... I heard them talking about it. I asked for the computer name and I said I'll report it. Went to the hotel/con ops and gave them the info and had roommies around so we could give them enough info. In the end it was of course the right thing to do because I'm sure "bunch of people housing pedos" is not something they want to be known for. So guys, you see it, report it.



we just have to wait and see^^ and as per FAs rules they cant call out anyone anyway.

and yes of course! when you see someone owning CP you report him. that should be a no-brainer. its foolish to think that you will be charged for looking at it, you had to see it to be able to report it properly afterall...
it was definitely the right thing to report him.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Less furries around the Garden State?

I approve.


----------



## Traven V (Jun 20, 2012)

This is not surprising. I do not foresee this trait changing in the near future or in the distant, that's the human race. Any interest you have there are people pulling it to extremes (Yay, for the human race, woot, woot XD)


----------



## Aetius (Jun 20, 2012)

So totally reading the police reports when they are released.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 20, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I bet if you go to their FA everyones like AWWW IT'S SO CUUUTE! lolol


Geez I hope not, that thing is fucking disturbing.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 20, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Geez I hope not, that thing is fucking disturbing.



You are obligated to say that everyones suit is soooo cute on FA because if you say something negative you're a BAD PERSON!


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2012)

Why has it been almost a month and no complete report going around?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 20, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Why has it been almost a month and no complete report going around?


Cause furry should have a warning label saying "U sudnt come here".  Furry is nothing nye and its time to end this ones and for all!

Damnit, I couldn't resist the urge to make a half life full life consequences reference.


----------



## morphology (Jun 20, 2012)

Late to the thread party.

SIX said it best, "This is why we can't have nice things."  Does the fandom have to go back to middle and high school and remember everything teachers would say about how when you go somewhere and do a public event you're representing your school?  Well folks need to remember every thing they do reflects on the fandom in some way or another.  And the fact that some folks are trying to rationalize this as a "troll attempting to make the fandom look bad" is just being delusional.  I've trolled furries for a long time and honestly a troll wouldn't go that far. And while we're at it, what's with this fandom and blaming everything that happens on trolls?  Are furries completely unable to take responsibility for themselves?

You know what I hope happens to these two?  Public shaming.  Find these people, put them out there in the public for all folks to see, and make an example of them and what happens when you step out of line and ruin the fandom.  Ban them from public events.  Have some prominent furs condemn them for their actions.  Get some social engineering in there and make these people regret their actions, because if the fandom goes the usual route and hugboxes them then it will just be digging itself deeper.  And folks defending them just makes folks outside the fandom think we condone them.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine how embarrasing that must have been for the hosts.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how embarrasing that must have been for the hosts.



I can't begin to imagine how stupid those furs were to fuck in public!!!!!!


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 21, 2012)

Meh. Furries.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuckin owned.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 21, 2012)

Holy shit 45 users browsing this thread wtf


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Holy shit 45 users browsing this thread wtf



I'm just sitting here refreshing every once in a while


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2012)

Swagless Thread of the year 2K12


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I'm just sitting here refreshing every once in a while




Now 22 people watching the thread.


----------



## Teal (Jun 21, 2012)

26 guests....


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

7 off topic posts in a row. Nice, guys.


Anyways, I feel so bad for everyone involved except the two fucktards. I highly doubt people will lose their jobs over something like that when they weren't even involved in it or anything, though.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 21, 2012)

People like this make me sad to be a part of this community...

Given it's legit and not made up by the city council just to cut funding.


----------



## Corto (Jun 21, 2012)

If I were a city councilor I'm sure I could come up with better political coverups than furry orgies.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 21, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Anyways, I feel so bad for everyone involved except the two fucktards. I highly doubt people will lose their jobs over something like that when they weren't even involved in it or anything, though.



Don't forget the car. That poor car.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2012)

Since it happened back in May, should've released their names in the middle of anthrocon (and hoped they were both in attendance) for maximum justice


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Aden said:


> Since it happened back in May, should've released their names in the middle of anthrocon (and hoped they were both in attendance) for maximum justice



ma ma ma ma MAXIMUM power!


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait... is there a news article, a police report, or something confirming the validity of this (I seriously tl;dr the whole comments section and major gaps of this thread)? Not really trying to be the devil's advocate, and frankly, I really do feel empathetic toward those, but I don't want to donate a few hundred then have this turn out to be an entire fraud.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 21, 2012)

And this will be the only thing people will remember about that BBQ, ever. Not the good times or the fun, just the two idiots who decided to ruin everything and further tarnish the name of an already hated/misunderstood community.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm a relatively new furry to the fandom, but this type of crap almost makes me want to rethink calling myself a furry!

Anyhow. I'm really curious to know exactly where this was, who the offenders were, etc. i.e, I', looking for serious PROOF of these allegations. Digging on my own, I was able to determine the following:

- The FurBQ in question was on Saturday, May 26th, 2012 at the Twin "W" Rescue Squad in ​West Windsor, NJ.​
That's it, so far. I sent an email to the Chief of Police for the West Windsor Township seeking further information, and the procedure for obtaining a copy of any kind of official reports that may have been filed. Hopefully I receive a productive response. I also sent a similar message to Mayor Hsueh's office.


​


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 21, 2012)

I did the same, because the amount of torment brought upon them by us once their names are public... they will be forced out by the very 'furs' they call themselves a part of.

I don't give two shits what you do in them privacy of your bedroom, but shit like this is WHY we have a bad publicity with the media and why MTV and other places live off the drama.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 21, 2012)

This whole thing might have been blown out of proportion. What if it was just 2 fursuiters rubbing up against each other in public and some 'conservative' members of the public saw it?


----------



## BRN (Jun 21, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> This whole thing might have been blown out of proportion. What if it was just 2 fursuiters rubbing up against each other in public and some 'conservative' members of the public saw it?


 It's possible. I think we just have to hope for the best possible outcome for everyone, including the town's emergency services who got their funding cut because of it. Whatever happens, though, and whatever they were doing, they've really made an impact. =s


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Jun 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> ...until two walking stereotypes decided to have a bit of fun in their murrsuits.


Umm, how does one "Get it on" with a another fursuiter? I have an idea, but, how?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> Umm, how does one "Get it on" with a another fursuiter? I have an idea, but, how?



zippers and "strategically placed holes".


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> zippers and "strategically placed holes".



Don't forget the sheaths. 

Ugh.

Given the way this has played out, I'm guessing that the event wasn't captured by anyone actually at the bbq, and they only found out after a council meeting, which only discussed the matter without showing the actual evidence. However, I believe another journal says one of them will be getting a chance to see it for themselves in the next few days to try and identify them. That's the only explanation I can think of that fits the current scenario.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

Well the fact there's a claim of blackmail "I'm holding these pictures as an excuse to pull your funds" wait...what? So it's ok to essentially cover up a sex offender act? Yeah, they'll get to see the pictures...but uhh either the councilman presses charges for an investigation or not. It's bs to try even blackmail the event holders because the people who had the sex need to be charged.

Because last time when people fucking tear up the arenas during sports events, they may weigh how to hold the event in the future, however, anyone who was doing the damage is arrested. They don't bring in the titty flasher and tell Kobe Bryant "This is your fault!" (well...maybe I should take that back  )


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

On one hand, I am not surprised because the furmeet I am apart of has had issues of being barred from public places due to fucktards acting stupid in public and ruining it for the rest of the local furs. I only know a few places that will take us because a few of our members are tursted amongst people who own their own property.


On another hand, there have been instances where people make shit up in order to garner attention and have them barred due to "they hate gays" or "strange animal people scares mah keeds". So I wouldn't be suprised if a person that made up a story to bar them from having it again. 

If the NJ furs that are responsible for having the event know who the people are, they should come out with it on a LJ or something as a warning in case those two float to other Fur meets on the east coast.



LizardKing said:


> Given the way this has played out, I'm guessing that the event wasn't captured by anyone actually at the bbq, and they only found out after a council meeting, which only discussed the matter without showing the actual evidence. However, I believe another journal says one of them will be getting a chance to see it for themselves in the next few days to try and identify them. That's the only explanation I can think of that fits the current scenario.


 Time will tell.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

Like I said, tell the councilman to press charges though. I don't understand the holding it over as blackmail part. It seems what is done is done, but the way this story is playing out - it sounds like sex offenders are getting protected. Don't stand for that regardless of the outcome of the BBQ. Tell that guy to have an investigation done and the event holders will cooperate. They should be making a stink that the councilman is apparently helping sex offenders get away.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Like I said, tell the councilman to press charges though. I don't understand the holding it over as blackmail part. It seems what is done is done, but the way this story is playing out - it sounds like sex offenders are getting protected. Don't stand for that regardless of the outcome of the BBQ. Tell that guy to have an investigation done and the event holders will cooperate. They should be making a stink that the councilman is apparently helping sex offenders get away.



Blackmail and extortion are New Jersey's state pastimes Arshes. 

Well, that and fist pumping.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Blackmail and extortion are New Jersey's state pastimes Arshes.
> 
> Well, that and fist pumping.



I forgot, NJ has mob influence running around.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I forgot, NJ has mob influence running around.



Also Rabbis who sell organs on the black market. 

BADDA-BING BABY.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 21, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Also Rabbis who sell organs on the black market.
> 
> BADDA-BING BABY.



Only in New Jersey. 

Is it me, or is this one of the slowest Furry Dramas ever?


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 21, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Only in New Jersey.
> 
> Is it me, or is this one of the slowest Furry Dramas ever?


Its slow because theres no evidence.
No pictures, no police reports, etc etc.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm starting to think this is all a steaming load of bullshit. If $280,000 was to be slashed, you can bet it would make it into the news. Same with "furries make out on roof of car in front of police station." That headline is yellow journalism at it's finest and should be seen in the news, but it isn't. Also the story keeps changing. I think the organizers were tired of having the event. There was no car diddling. What troubles me is this came out around the same time as that sexual harassment scandal at AC.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 21, 2012)

SIX said:


> It's possible. I think we just have to hope for the best possible outcome for everyone, including the town's emergency services who got their funding cut because of it. Whatever happens, though, and whatever they were doing, they've really made an impact. =s




i dont get it and i am not digging through the rest of this clusterfuck but if the funding for emergency services got cut and people died as a result wont the people who cut the funding be at fault for someone dying


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> I'm starting to think this is all a steaming load of bullshit. If $280,000 was to be slashed, you can bet it would make it into the news. Same with "furries make out on roof of car in front of police station." That headline is yellow journalism at it's finest and should be seen in the news, but it isn't. Also the story keeps changing. I think the organizers were tired of having the event. There was no car diddling.



Small town events don't go public unless it turned into a massive orgy or there was massive property damage.




> What troubles me is this came out around the same time as that sexual harassment scandal at AC.



That's just a coincidence, and the person that was "creeping" did not have a badge or wasn't registered. There were also reports that the said creeper wanted to come into the headless lounge the same night that Trp and I were operating it. The harassment scandal made it to the LJ and FA journal circuit (that I know of).



Riyeko said:


> Its slow because theres no evidence.
> No pictures, no police reports, etc etc.



Furry Drama hits furry established sites, LJs, and Lulz.net depending on how high the priority is. Unless a furry was caught having sexual relations with a minor, then it isn't important enough to hit the news.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 21, 2012)

If this is the case, the organizer should try to get around the councilman, try to get attention/action for his blackmail.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 21, 2012)

Holy shit, this entire thread. Just... Ugh.

Everything about all of this is completely ridiculous


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

I was kinda confused and realized that the original Journal about "Bad news" said one individual.

https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3505084/



> The Bad News:
> 
> - Unfortunately, there was one major incident that occurred during the event (which we cannot speak about publicly) that may affect where the event will take place and what can be served at the next event. We will offer up information regarding any venue changes as they come forth. *This may have also resulted in an event ban upon one certain individual.*


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I was kinda confused and realized that the original Journal about "Bad news" said one individual.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3505084/



Maybe the other was a guest of said "bastard".


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 21, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I was kinda confused and realized that the original Journal about "Bad news" said one individual.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3505084/



Yeah, I think that's actually referring to something else entirely, since the more recent journals say they didn't know about this incident until some time afterwards. I think that one in the journal is some problem with an underage person drinking or some crap like that, hence the note about "what can be served" (i.e. no alcohol).


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd just like to remind people from the last page that even if you find out that the info of these people that may or may not have fucked in public, that FAF/FA is no place to try to set up a witch hunt and enact vigilante justice upon them. 

Harassment is bad, mmk? Especially if the pictures aren't conclusive and there's no real proof that the people actually were fucking.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 21, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to remind people from the last page that even if you find out that the info of these people that may or may not have fucked in public, that FAF/FA is no place to try to set up a witch hunt and enact vigilante justice upon them.
> 
> Harassment is bad, mmk? Especially if the pictures aren't conclusive and there's no real proof that the people actually were fucking.



Knowing that there will be vigilante justice either way considering how this drama is spread out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to remind people from the last page that even if you find out that the info of these people that may or may not have fucked in public, that FAF/FA is no place to try to set up a witch hunt and enact vigilante justice upon them.
> 
> Harassment is bad, mmk? Especially if the pictures aren't conclusive and there's no real proof that the people actually were fucking.



you are right but you cant really stop that from happening...
once people find out who they are they will form a mob.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jun 21, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to remind people from the last page that even if you find out that the info of these people that may or may not have fucked in public, that FAF/FA is no place to try to set up a witch hunt and enact vigilante justice upon them.
> 
> Harassment is bad, mmk? Especially if the pictures aren't conclusive and there's no real proof that the people actually were fucking.


People posting big care words on an internet forum getting mad.  I can't wait.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> you are right but you cant really stop that from happening...
> once people find out who they are they will form a mob.



Nothing will happen to the 2 idiots in real life...noone really wants to get sent to jail.  The individuals will be shout raped on FA (if they have FA accounts) and suspended forever, that's it prolly.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Nothing will happen to the 2 idiots in real life...noone really wants to get sent to jail.  The individuals will be shout raped on FA (if they have FA accounts) and suspended forever, that's it prolly.



when i say "mob" i of course mean they will e-rape them  i would never imply that your average furry actually leaves the house ;D
i could also imagine that they wouldnt be welcome at cons anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

Antonin Scalia said:


> People posting big care words on an internet forum getting mad.  I can't wait.


What happened to you? You used to be a decent poster. Bring back the St Louis Ram's avatar and save yourself from this path you're on. 


RTDragon said:


> Knowing that there will be vigilante justice either way considering how this drama is spread out.





CaptainCool said:


> you are right but you cant really stop that from happening...
> once people find out who they are they will form a mob.




It doesn't matter if there will be it anyways, FA/F is not and will not be like furrydrama or lulz or something where people organize raids and lynchmob people. We have never tolerated it and that's not going to change anytime soon.

Also, I was just cautioning those of you that _might_ have consciences and care about knowing whether someone is guilty or not before setting out to ruin their lives. But that's probably expecting too much from people that kneejerk reaction into lynching.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah, I think that's actually referring to something else entirely, since the more recent journals say they didn't know about this incident until some time afterwards. I think that one in the journal is some problem with an underage person drinking or some crap like that, hence the note about "what can be served" (i.e. no alcohol).



True. Wonder if that's really the issue though. Will have to wait it out to see if they're actually getting photos of this incident that supposedly pulled funding and no records of a town meeting event that occurred. 

However, I know you can get dinged pretty bad (but may vary state to state) if you are the host of a gathering and it served alcohol to a minor.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 21, 2012)

It's shit like this that ends up on the 11:00 news with headlines like "Are Overly Sexual Adults in Animal Costumes Ruining Our Children?" right next to "Cans of Soup: Are They A Public Health Hazard?"


----------



## Riyeko (Jun 22, 2012)

Im starting to doubt the whole thing as well since theres like no physical evidence to back it up.

No cell phone photos.
No police reports.
No news reports.

Nothing.

If this actually happened, and I was there, found out about it and had my kids there... i would be raising holy hell over it.
Why? Because my children were present in an area where people were technically exposing themselves.
No.


----------



## DaedolonX (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmmm. I think this may be BS. However, If it's true the two need to be made an example of by the furry community to show the public this sort of thing is not tolerated.


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree. As of today, it's been 26 days. That's a long time to keep something like that completely quiet with no evidence of it online to be found and viewed by the Internet public. This is 2012, not 1970.



Riyeko said:


> Im starting to doubt the whole thing as well since theres like no physical evidence to back it up.
> 
> No cell phone photos.
> No police reports.
> ...


----------



## Lazarian (Jun 22, 2012)

So from what I've been able to gather, a city counsellor took a picture of two idiots in fursuits doing the bump-and-grind on a car during a furmeet. Since the people hosting the furmeet were members of the fire department (or EMS, or whatever), said counsellor used the incident as an excuse to embarrass the department and pull funding that was supposed to go to purchasing emergency equipment. Naturally, the organisers of the furmeet were embarrassed, and forever cancelled the event.

Has anyone considered taking control of the situation and making a good outcome out of all this? Hell, furries went and did fundraising to keep a sandwich shop afloat. Instead of hiding under the bed and cowering over something two fuckwits did, how about having a fundraising effort to donate to that emergency department for equipment. Do that, and you get to help the reputation of the fandom, still be able to hold furmeets, and get some good press. And the furmeet organisers don't have to be intimidated by some over-zealous counsellor with a budget-axe to grind. Start a Paypal for it. I can toss a few beans in it.

Besides, I think a lot of these allegations sound grossly blown out of proportion. Bet you an internet all it turns out to be is something like two fursuiters clowning around and rubbing up against a car at the same time someone had a camera handy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 22, 2012)

If I were the organizer, I'd anonymously tip off to the media that a city councilmen is blackmailing EMS workers out of funding. It'll ruin his reelection chances for sure.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2012)

WTF is "make an example of them" even mean? It's like the stupidest knee jerk response I keep seeing. Is this the furry version of the Scarlet Letter?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 22, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> WTF is "make an example of them" even mean? It's like the stupidest knee jerk response I keep seeing. Is this the furry version of the Scarlet Letter?



I think its a way of some furries making themselves seem like judges of righteousness so they can look cool I guess?


----------



## morphology (Jun 22, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> WTF is "make an example of them" even mean? It's like the stupidest knee jerk response I keep seeing. Is this the furry version of the Scarlet Letter?



Edit: This post is hypothetical, assuming this actually happened, and this isn't a scam or blackmail, which it could be.  Who knows, they haven't released police reports or anything as the above had said.

Rethinking it, maybe I was a bit overly reactive about all this.  Okay, if this actually happened, and this was a true incident of furries being complete idiots, then I'd suggest to "make an example of them" i.e. getting condemnation from the fandom in order to repair any potential damage and above all else, possibly convince people that if you're going to act stupid, there will be consequences.  I dunno, I always see folks saying, "why can't the fandom be better?  Why can't we have a good fandom where people actually respect us instead of being the joke of the internet?"  Well, it's because when stuff like this happens the fandom either A.) defends the people, B.) turns a blind eye or C.) calls "troll" on it.  It's trying to have your cake and eat it too.  If this actually did happen, then I'd suggest reprimands from inside the fandom to maybe potentially dissuade people from making fools of themselves and the fandom in public, instead of turning a blind eye to the idiotic and sometimes illegal things that happen in the name of "lol tolerance".

That being said, I don't approve of witch hunts, or harassment, especially when it's all too murky about what exactly is going on.  And it was a bit quick of me to jump at the sight of this story.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2012)

That's why I think this whole thing about "let's make an example of them" is a stupid response.

If the supposed case actually happened, 2 people bumping and grinding in fursuits in public should be handled appropriately by the authorities. If event planners no longer want those two in attendance near their events, that's also fine - it's a private function. But this has to be the most retarded line of logic for people to go on and on about making examples out of people anymore than I care or believe that the titty flashers and drunken fights at sports events "should be handled by the sports community".


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2012)

Can someone explain how the fuck a little bit of semen on a car equals to $55,000 in damages?


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Can someone explain how the fuck a little bit of semen on a car equals to $55,000 in damages?



Do you own a car? Do you know what two people sitting on the bodywork would do, let alone fuckin'? :s


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2012)

SIX said:


> Do you own a car? Do you know what two people sitting on the bodywork would do, let alone fuckin'? :s



The estimates are bullshit regardless and no, I don't. It makes me wonder if it was on the back or the front, and probably that cheap shitty plexiglass like they use now.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Can someone explain how the fuck a little bit of semen on a car equals to $55,000 in damages?



Psychological damage. lol


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 23, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Psychological damage.



Still a heap of bullshit in my opinion.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Can someone explain how the fuck a little bit of semen on a car equals to $55,000 in damages?



I believe the incident was purported to cost the department that was hosting this whole thing that much funding from the municipality/city/whatever. No word on whether or not that's true.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2012)

Given the most recent news, this is turning into a Scooby Doo episode or something. Or maybe CSI would be more appropriate.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 23, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Given the most recent news, this is turning into a Scooby Doo episode or something. Or maybe CSI would be more appropriate.



Everyone more or less is just spouting random theories


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 23, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Everyone more or less is just spouting random theories



It was probably an alien cover up. :V


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 23, 2012)

Right now, I'm doubting that this entire alleged incident even took place. Until I see something official from the city or one of their newspapers to the contrary, my strong doubts will remain. On Thursday evening, I sent the West Windsor, NJ Chief of Police and the Mayor emails requesting comment and the procedure for getting a copy of any reports filed. So far, I haven't gotten any responses.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2012)

Because it's all bs,  hence why no response.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 23, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> It was probably an alien cover up. :V



No. It was a bigfoot cover up :V

Although..I wonder if someone has made a bigfoot fursuit or something close to it


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> Right now, I'm doubting that this entire alleged incident even took place. Until I see something official from the city or one of their newspapers to the contrary, my strong doubts will remain. On Thursday evening, I sent the West Windsor, NJ Chief of Police and the Mayor emails requesting comment and the procedure for getting a copy of any reports filed. So far, I haven't gotten any responses.



To be honest, it doesn't matter if it is real or not, just like it doesn't matter if the incident (if it did happen) was committed by trolls or true furries. The damage is done. Even if it is revealed that none of this happened, the reputation of the furry fandom will be thrown into the gutter. This is the way of the world these days. People judge others based on whatever the hell they want, regardless of whether it is true or not. That's how stereotypes are born.

That said, if it did happen, I agree with the people who want to have these idiots revealed so we can punish them ourselves for their stupidity. It is the responsibility of the fandom to make sure this sort of shit doesn't happen and if it does, we should be the ones to sort it out.


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Midnight-Shadow said:


> To be honest, it doesn't matter if it is real or not, just like it doesn't matter if the incident (if it did happen) was committed by trolls or true furries. The damage is done. Even if it is revealed that none of this happened, the reputation of the furry fandom will be thrown into the gutter. This is the way of the world these days. People judge others based on whatever the hell they want, regardless of whether it is true or not. That's how stereotypes are born.
> 
> That said, if it did happen, I agree with the people who want to have these idiots revealed so we can punish them ourselves for their stupidity. It is the responsibility of the fandom to make sure this sort of shit doesn't happen and if it does, we should be the ones to sort it out.



If the incident in question didn't actually happen - How is the damage done? What damage will have actually occurred?

Having said that, I agree with you that the fandom should take care of our own - Both our troublemakers and those in need.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 24, 2012)

Dokid said:


> No. It was a bigfoot cover up :V



No! It was the Russians! :V


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> If the incident in question didn't actually happen - How is the damage done? What damage will have actually occurred?
> 
> Having said that, I agree with you that the fandom should take care of our own - Both our troublemakers and those in need.



I'm confused, now you are saying you do believe it? Regardless, even if the $55,000 fine and the job problems is a hoax, just the fact that they had to stop the BBQs just because of a couple of jackasses is such a shame. I really feel sorry for all those who took part in that particular event.


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Midnight-Shadow said:


> I'm confused, now you are saying you do believe it? Regardless, even if the $55,000 fine and the job problems is a hoax, just the fact that they had to stop the BBQs just because of a couple of jackasses is such a shame. I really feel sorry for all those who took part in that particular event.



You misunderstood, I'm not saying that I believe that the incident took place. I won't change that until I see some kind of official proof. I was saying *if* it did not occur - Then what damages have we suffered?

Again, until I see some kind of official proof, I don't even believe they had to stop the BBQ because of one or more mis-behaving attendees. They could have just as well stopped it because of no longer desiring to run it, and we wouldn't know the difference in the absence of proof.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> You misunderstood, I'm not saying that I believe that the incident took place. I won't change that until I see some kind of official proof. I was saying *if* it did not occur - Then what damages have we suffered?
> 
> Again, until I see some kind of official proof, I don't even believe they had to stop the BBQ because of one or more mis-behaving attendees. They could have just as well stopped it because of no longer desiring to run it, and we wouldn't know the difference in the absence of proof.



Ahh I see. Well, from what I've read, they stopped it because thanks to this, nobody in the local area will want to host the event now. It doesn't matter if it really happened or not, people will automatically think that all furries when they meet is hump each other (judging many on the actions of a few and all that). That's the main issue with this whole thing. Although, you are right that the BBQ organisers no longer want to run it, but that again is due to the incident, not because they are bored of running it or something.

The long and the short of it is that this sort of thing, real or not, puts us all in a bad light and could jeopardise future events.


----------



## SweetBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Midnight-Shadow said:


> Ahh I see. Well, from what I've read, they stopped it because thanks to this, nobody in the local area will want to host the event now. It doesn't matter if it really happened or not, people will automatically think that all furries when they meet is hump each other (judging many on the actions of a few and all that). That's the main issue with this whole thing. Although, you are right that the BBQ organisers no longer want to run it, but that again is due to the incident, not because they are bored of running it or something.
> 
> The long and the short of it is that this sort of thing, real or not, puts us all in a bad light and could jeopardise future events.



Here's my thing though. Let's assume for a moment that the incident in question did not occur, that no one exposed themselves in public, etc. You're saying that even given the mere accusation of it, whether or not it is true, is enough to get people to judge us unfairly as a group and to refuse to allow us host events? As true as that may be (I hope I misread you), that is complete *BS*.


----------



## Midnight-Shadow (Jun 24, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> Here's my thing though. Let's assume for a moment that the incident in question did not occur, that no one exposed themselves in public, etc. You're saying that even given the mere accusation of it, whether or not it is true, is enough to get people to judge us unfairly as a group and to refuse to allow us host events? As true as that may be (I hope I misread you), that is complete *BS*.



Call it BS till the cows come home, but that is how the human mind works. It is unfortunate, but there you go. What is more unfortunate is the fact that people are much better at remembering bad occasions than they are at remembering good occasions. For example, in this scenario, I doubt many people will remember that for 8 years these BBQs have been held without incident. They will only remember the 1 bad incident. Of course, the press don't exactly help and they are largely responsible for this sort of thing. 

There have been studies that have shown that if a person has a bad experience, they will tell as many as 50 other people about it. But, if they have a good experience, they will likely tell no more than 10 others about it. That is why whenever you do an event like this that a lot of people consider strange or just plain wrong, you make sure you are extra careful.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2012)

The response to essentially two people who have few inhibitions, is phobic. The threat posed is substaintially smaller than would merit costing people their jobs etcetera.

edit, I read some comments that say 'if this is true we want their identities,'. I'm very sure that an angry witch hunt would resolve the issue. If the fandom desires any reputation at all I would suspect an absense of rage to be one of the most honourable traits.


----------



## Teal (Jul 1, 2012)

So anyone ever figure out if/what happened?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 1, 2012)

Something tells me that they didn't plan too far ahead... if they're fucking in public, in broad daylight, on top of a veritable platform...


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 1, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> So anyone ever figure out if/what happened?



To my knowledge, this "story" has not been confirmed yet. Emails that I sent to the town's mayor and chief of police 10 days ago have not been returned, nor has anyone posted any further evidence of the supposed event.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 1, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> To my knowledge, this "story" has not been confirmed yet. Emails that I sent to the town's mayor and chief of police 10 days ago have not been returned, nor has anyone posted any further evidence of the supposed event.



As a city employee/official, they do reserve the right to not disclose of any information if they see fit...Privacy..blah...blah...blah...


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2012)

It seems like if there were two people in fursuits having sex at some local con, there would be more pictures taken than just by one government official. Between the sex obsessed furries that would find that hawt and want to fap to it later to the people who would turn such an image into some kind of imagemacro, there should be pictures of this floating around. 

The fact that there are no pictures that have been found leads me to think this didn't happen.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 1, 2012)

I really thought this happened at first, but now after THINKING about it and all the arguments that it's fake...It probably didn't happen.  I asked Tony on his latest journal if there's any new news about it, but no response.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2012)

It's because it never happened.   
It's a fucking conspiracy, maaaaan!!!!


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 1, 2012)

If anything, the rumor likely distracted a bunch of you from your miseries, and made the time pass quickly.


----------



## badlands (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm starting to think it's all fake as well. only one source and no new info.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2012)

I have no misery. You are invalid sir.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 2, 2012)

Obligatory post of disgust:

Why don't more people listen to the wisdom of Uncle Kage?  He EXPLICITLY said the right and wrong things to do in public, especially while in fursuits.  These guys, by virtue of the fact that they were publicly doing things that got them arrested, are sullying the image of the fandom.  It saddens me to hear that this even happened.


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 2, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Obligatory post of disgust:
> 
> Why don't more people listen to the wisdom of Uncle Kage?  He EXPLICITLY said the right and wrong things to do in public, especially while in fursuits.  These guys, by virtue of the fact that they were publicly doing things that got them arrested, are sullying the image of the fandom.  It saddens me to hear that this even happened.



While I agree that there are things that you do and do not do in public as a function of common decency, I do not believe that this incident even took place. No proof has been provided, the person who wrote a journal entry about it deleted it, and will not respond to questions about it, no pictures or media reports have surfaced, and the city, which should be bound by freedom of information act requests, has not responded to my emails seeking comment to even begin the process of submitting an FOIA request for more information.

In short, I think we were trolled by the original poster/event organizers.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2012)

OP of this thread has nothing to do with the incident. He lives across the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 2, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> OP of this thread has nothing to do with the incident. He lives across the Atlantic Ocean.



I wasn't referring to the OP of this thread itself, but rather the person on FA who originally posted about it. Apologies for the minor confusion.


----------



## mojobojo (Jul 2, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> While I agree that there are things that you do and do not do in public as a function of common decency, I do not believe that this incident even took place. No proof has been provided, the person who wrote a journal entry about it deleted it, and will not respond to questions about it, no pictures or media reports have surfaced, and the city, which should be bound by freedom of information act requests, has not responded to my emails seeking comment to even begin the process of submitting an FOIA request for more information.
> 
> In short, I think we were trolled by the original poster/event organizers.



I agree with you. If there were kids around any self respecting adult, furry or not, would have broken it up before anyone would have seen it. I admit I was quite mad until I kept reading down.


----------



## ziK (Jul 2, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> Why don't more people listen to the wisdom of Uncle Kage?



stopped there; you should stop trolling so hard, 0/10, someone's gonna report you one of these days >:{


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 2, 2012)

Reply I got back from the Fire Chief regarding my email didn't seem like this was faked. All I got is the department is no longer in jeopardy at this time.


----------



## ZerX (Jul 2, 2012)

I really want to see some pics and maybe a video so that I can laugh at dumb ppl doing dumb stuff in public. the entertainment value in stuff like this is gold.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 2, 2012)

ZerX said:


> I really want to see some pics and maybe a video so that I can laugh at dumb ppl doing dumb stuff in public. the entertainment value in stuff like this is gold.


Translation: masturbate to it in private

No you dirty bastard

However my thoughts on this thing: The people who did this in public are big idiots.

I'd get more into the issue but then again I was the guy who put room 366 on /b/ and I kind of developed hatred against furries after all the drama they caused


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 2, 2012)

What the flying fck. 

What is this. I can't even... Okay yes I can. These people are obviously the type that often show up in the media. Batten down the hatches, guys, there may be more media coverage ahead, thanks to these asshats.


----------



## EmberKitt (Jul 3, 2012)

i have heard about this from a friend... and i have got to say it is pretty messed up :/ and they totally ruined it for everyone!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2012)

Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.

Also:
Original journal says, "$55,000 was stripped from their annual budget", but - as noted in the article - they only get $45k in funding [PDF].

hurrragghgheahbrrblllbrlblwhatisthis


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.
> 
> Also:
> Original journal says, "$55,000 was stripped from their annual budget", but - as noted in the article - they only get $45k in funding [PDF].
> ...


So they are 10k in the red?

Fucking furries.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.
> 
> Also:
> Original journal says, "$55,000 was stripped from their annual budget", but - as noted in the article - they only get $45k in funding [PDF].
> ...



Welp, at least we know it is real now.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.
> 
> hurrragghgheahbrrblllbrlblwhatisthis



Now that the article has been unearthed, you may want to put it in the OP now...or someone should..
The town also went on a crusade against massage parlors in fear of prostitution.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.
> 
> Also:
> Original journal says, "$55,000 was stripped from their annual budget", but - as noted in the article - they only get $45k in funding [PDF].
> ...



Still sounds like it could be an over reaction.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 3, 2012)

Why did that reporter put Tony's true name in without any apparent permission? It looks more like she dug it up and used it without saying anything to Tony.


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say the article has just been "dug up", look at the date on it, it's dated today. Also, it's full of inaccuracies judging by the comments on it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 3, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> I wouldn't say the article has just been "dug up", look at the date on it, it's dated today. Also, it's full of inaccuracies judging by the comments on it.



People leave stupid comments on news articles all of the time, what makes this so different? Just because it involves furries you think that people will be more sympathetic? No. People will spew out more shit than a person with severe diarrhea.

As a city employee, things aren't always revealed to the public until it is the right time...or if the local newspaper has nothing better to report on. The council decision was probably aired locally on a closed circuit channel before it was announced.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Welp, at least we know it is real now.



Not really....


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread in a nutshell, to save your time;

1: Ugh! Stupid idiots giving us a bad name for everyone.

2. Oh, no proof yet, must've been trolls

3. No, stop having a persecution complex.

4. Uh guys I think this might be a hoax.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 3, 2012)

5. News article shows that it's real


UNLESS IT'S PART OF THE JEWMINATI CONSPIRACY AGAINST FURRIES THAT IS


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesus fuck, this thread is digging up many many lurkers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Jesus fuck, this thread is digging up many many lurkers.


Well what do you expect?  These fuckers got a furry meetup permanently cancelled and had the city pull $55k for their actions.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2012)

So, apparently, even news articles are reluctantly claiming there's no real evidence for this?


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So they are 10k in the red?
> 
> Fucking furries.



I thought you were just being sarcastic ...



CannonFodder said:


> ...and had the city pull $55k for their actions.



But I guess not.



SIX said:


> So, apparently, even news articles are reluctantly claiming there's no real evidence for this?



You're about 10 posts too late


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 3, 2012)

I find it funny that people even thought Furries would be capable of lewd acts in a public place. I am not trying to say "I told you so!!!111" I am mostly trying to reference the idea that furries tend to be shy geeky people. The last kind of people to get involved in some ruckus orgy. 

Can it happen? Sure. Would it happen? Not likely. 

I find it weird that people decry the stereotypical media representation of furries as some kind of fetish sex cult yet when furries and fetish sex does collide (allegedly) suddenly its "Hah! Toldja so!"

Or at least that is how I interpret some of the reactions in this thread. I could be reading into it wrong and everybody is just being hyperbolic.


----------



## Bread (Jul 3, 2012)

Where in NJ did this take place ? I pray that it wasn't near my town.


edit: Oh okay, well that's quite a relief :I


----------



## FM3THOU (Jul 3, 2012)

Bread said:


> Where in NJ did this take place ? I pray that it wasn't near my town.


Apparently nothing bad happened. It was all a misunderstanding or something.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahah fuck me, it's even on buzfeed now.

It's cute how they call the journal a "message thread" on the "FA messageboard".



> Is there a Giant Cartoon Animal Costume Warehouse or what? There's no way all these people are making these outfits in their mom's basements



lol


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 3, 2012)

Check Fox 5 if you are in NY / NJ, stuff on the furry bbq thing should be brought up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Hahah fuck me, it's even on buzfeed now.


And so begins the shitstorm.
Is it just me or does this seem to be La Nina when it comes to shitstorms lately?  The last big shitstorm was a couple months ago, for furries that's a record.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 3, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> I wouldn't say the article has just been "dug up", look at the date on it, it's dated today. Also, it's full of inaccuracies judging by the comments on it.


I was referring to how she got Tony's real name.

That didn't appear to be given to her through democratic means, but what do I know.


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 3, 2012)

Really? REALLY???? Really now? REALLY? *facepalm* I don't want to live on this planet anymore. >_< Perhaps I'll move to Mars and attend Pigfarts...


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Here you go, have a dumb news article about it.





LizardKing said:


> Hahah fuck me, it's even on buzfeed now.



Well now that articles are surfacing about this incident I guess  it's a good time to break out my old "furries in the media" drinking  game to make this somewhat more bearable:
Start out with a beer and a shot glass of liquor.
1. If furry specific words are used in the piece take a swig for each  instance, if furry specific words or puns are used in the title take a  shot.
2. If the piece portrays all furries as suiters or mentions fursuiters  take a swig for each instance, if it mentions other art or other things  of that nature take a shot.
3. If it portrays or mentions furry as a fetish take a shot.
4. If it mentions furries doing something stupid take a shot take another shot if it mentions consequences for said actions.
6. If it mentions furries doing something positive finish your drink.
5. If the piece is negative finish your drink, if it is actually  positive or has positive undertones in it take two or one shots  respectively.
Note: I'm not responsible for any death or injuries that may occur.

Anyway on a more serious note  it would seem that this is the start of the media flood gates opening. Although I am, and I guess a lot of people still are to, not entirely sure  what specifically happened.


----------



## softi (Jul 4, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I was referring to how she got Tony's real name.
> 
> That didn't appear to be given to her through democratic means, but what do I know.



VOLUMES have been spoken.  Volumes.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 4, 2012)

softi said:


> VOLUMES have been spoken.  Volumes.



IIRC, You were trolling a month ago, or are a murrsuiter. Clarify please?


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 4, 2012)

so is anyone actually acknowledging the fact that no actual evidence other than one person (who wasn't there)'s testimony has been brought up or is everyone too busy gnawing on eachother's ears to notice that this story is pretty much total bullshit?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 4, 2012)

Spits said:


> so is anyone actually acknowledging the fact that no actual evidence other than one person (who wasn't there)'s testimony has been brought up or is everyone too busy gnawing on eachother's ears to notice that this story is pretty much total bullshit?


They call me "Mike" Tyson cause I bite your fucking ear off :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2012)

Spits said:


> so is anyone actually acknowledging the fact that no actual evidence other than one person (who wasn't there)'s testimony has been brought up or is everyone too busy gnawing on eachother's ears to notice that this story is pretty much total bullshit?



That wouldn't be any fun now would it


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2012)

If the public demand photos of the perpetrators...including the press, there may be a release of it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2012)

[yt]955N2-9G8A8[/yt]

lol


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> [yt]955N2-9G8A8[/yt]
> 
> lol



>"There was consumtpion of Alcohol"

>No alcohol is allowed at the party according to the NJ FurBQ rules in the journal.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> >"There was consumtpion of Alcohol"
> 
> >No alcohol is allowed at the party according to the NJ FurBQ rules in the journal.



What a surprise *sighs*. Are you implying that they did drink oz?  Or that the story is making shit up? I assume the latter.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> What a surprise *sighs*. Are you implying that they did drink oz?  Or that the story is making shit up? I assume the latter.



They had stated two things: people coming only for free booze and minors . So yes, the latter.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 4, 2012)

Tony Ringtail has pulled a DFE on his Furaffinity page, lol.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Tony Ringtail has pulled a DFE on his Furaffinity page, lol.



Psh...



Ozriel said:


> They had stated two things: people coming only for free booze and minors . So yes, the latter.



Kk.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> They had stated two things: people coming only for free booze and minors



Was that "[People coming for free booze]/[minors]" or "People coming for [free booze/minors]" :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Was that "[People coming for free booze]/[minors]" or "People coming for [free booze/minors]" :V



The former. Minors would be there and furries that only come to events for free booze.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2012)

Even the anchorman was like "I didn't see anyone drinking"
That Pikachu thing still needs to be under a bus.


----------



## badlands (Jul 4, 2012)

d.batty said:


> That Pikachu thing still needs to be under a bus.



this. that thing is just fecking scary


----------



## Attaman (Jul 4, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Tony Ringtail has pulled a DFE on his Furaffinity page, lol.


Problem being he left his SoFurry, and when you google "Tony Ringtail" that's one of the first things which comes up. So if he was trying to hide any of his submissions / favorites online, then it's not like he's actually hidden anything. As I have a hunch the "Delete Fucking Everything" was in response to anyone coworkers possibly looking up "Tony Ringtail" on FA, not any sort of issues that might have cropped from the BBQ.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 4, 2012)

Did anyone else feel like the report mentioned the "simulated sex" as a side-note, while the big complaints were alcohol and the spectacle? To me, Fox is making something seem less outrageous, which is odd. As always though, reporting on furries is amusing.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 4, 2012)

badlands said:


> this. that thing is just fecking scary



I wonder why she didn't just remake  the head.


----------



## kytris (Jul 4, 2012)

interesting report, the sex was only a side line.
they had problems with the costumes and the drinking and yet there was no drinking on the video.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't eat dinner, watching the news report, still trying to figure out how this is still a thing.


----------



## mstter (Jul 4, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> extra-curriculars



I love how this was subtlety shoved in that paragraph.
Lol. As for the Murrsuiters, they should get a room I mean no one and I mean NO ONE wants to see that stuff in public, plus it ruins our reputation which is tarnished enough.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 4, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Problem being he left his SoFurry, and when you google "Tony Ringtail" that's one of the first things which comes up. So if he was trying to hide any of his submissions / favorites online, then it's not like he's actually hidden anything. As I have a hunch the "Delete Fucking Everything" was in response to anyone coworkers possibly looking up "Tony Ringtail" on FA, not any sort of issues that might have cropped from the BBQ.



could it be maybe because all he did was set up the meet and people are harassing him for the supposed events when he didn't cause it? UHHH...


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 4, 2012)

Spits said:


> could it be maybe because all he did was set up the meet and people are harassing him for the supposed events when he didn't cause it? UHHH...



That's as maybe, but he's still the fandom point of contact for supposedly accurate information as to what happened there, but since he's not talking, we have no source for that info, and without accurate information, this whole thing has dragged on far longer than it should have. IMO, he could have just laid out exactly what did (and did not) happen there, not delete it, and there it would be, in black and white. Done. As far as people he works with now knowing that he's a furry, oh well. What did he expect? He brought his hobby onto work grounds. He should have known that if something went wrong, his name would be associated with it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> That's as maybe, but he's still the fandom point of contact for supposedly accurate information as to what happened there, but since he's not talking, we have no source for that info, and without accurate information, this whole thing has dragged on far longer than it should have. IMO, he could have just laid out exactly what did (and did not) happen there, not delete it, and there it would be, in black and white. Done. As far as people he works with now knowing that he's a furry, oh well. What did he expect? He brought his hobby onto work grounds. He should have known that if something went wrong, his name would be associated with it.



he deleted everything because media linked it all back to him. they found his REAL name, and had a ton of shit dropped on him. any smart person would  bail out, guilty or not.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spits said:


> he deleted everything because media linked it all back to him. they found his REAL name, and had a ton of shit dropped on him. any smart person would  bail out, guilty or not.



*shrugs*  Well, as sweetbear said, he should have posted what did and did not happen at the damn furbq so this whole thing can be defused.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *shrugs*  Well, as sweetbear said, he should have posted what did and did not happen at the damn furbq so this whole thing can be defused.



all people would have done is call bullshit and blame him or something stupid like that. all people are doing right now is looking for someone to point their fingers at. they'll take anyone and unfortunately that's tony ringtail. he's probably terrified right now because people legitimately want to KILL who did this. the blame's on you, even when you didn't do it? i'd bail out too.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Spits said:


> he's probably terrified right now because people legitimately want to KILL who did this.



Why hasn't he given any new information or anything?  He has to know something he's not telling us...Could save himself a lot of trouble.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Why hasn't he given any new information or anything?  He has to know something he's not telling us...Could save himself a lot of trouble.



OR he's hiding FOR HIS SAFETY?


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 5, 2012)

Media now calling BS on this event happening.


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 5, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Media now calling BS on this event happening.



Links?


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 5, 2012)

Spits said:


> OR he's hiding FOR HIS SAFETY?



I doubt it. Internet Tough Guys aside, all that would happen is some booing, and some tarring and feathering. Hell, some furries have yet to leave their own homes.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> I doubt it. Internet Tough Guys aside, all that would happen is some booing, and some tarring and feathering. Hell, some furries have yet to leave their own homes.



but it's still intimidating.


----------



## ZerX (Jul 5, 2012)

furries raging on that youtube video is awesome. good show


----------



## Shinxtails (Jul 5, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Why hasn't he given any new information or anything?  He has to know something he's not telling us...Could save himself a lot of trouble.



I think it's more of hiding himself from the fact he did something that he shouldn't have done while on the clock, I don't know what that thing is, (maybe drinking his ass off), but all we can do now is guess because everyone is talking about the sex thing as if that was the reason.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a jersey thing.


----------



## mstter (Jul 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> It's a jersey thing.



That explains everything.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> *shrugs*  Well, as sweetbear said, he should have posted what did and did not happen at the damn furbq so this whole thing can be defused.



I have two words for this statement: Lynch mob.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I have two words for this statement: Lynch mob.



Anybody with half a brain would not start/be a part of a lynch mob


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Anybody with half a brain would not start/be a part of a lynch mob



Remember the Chewfox incident?
How about the CP ban...?

Or the Thanksgiving banner?


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Remember the Chewfox incident?
> How about the CP ban...?
> 
> Or the Thanksgiving banner?



Oh yeaah...heh..forgot about that stuff


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 5, 2012)

There is an article on flayrah about this now: http://www.flayrah.com/4141/media-reports-alcohol-and-simulated-sex-nj-furbq
There is also a new journal and a news report: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3618074/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=955N2-9G8A8


----------



## Dalshien (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, first and foremost... the claim that this ever happened has been unsubstantiated.   From what I have read, the person who made the claim said they had photographic evidence, but refuses to release it to the town, or even show it to anyone who could make a positive ID as to who was involved.  Which I believe (based on what I have read) is one of many reasons why the original journals got pulled.  Everyone up there discussed it, determined there was no evidence, and probably just wanted to let it go.   Now it looks like someone "leaked" the story to the press, and then pointed them at FA where buzzfeed, nj.com, and others have used the COMMENTS regarding the rumors of what happened as "sources", even though the 200 people at the event never saw anything happen including the squad members, and the peoples that were volunteering to act as "security" for the event when it was supposedly right out in the open.


----------



## Dalshien (Jul 5, 2012)

The journal referenced above by treaclefox is probably about as close to a factual statement as will happen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 5, 2012)

Dalshien said:


> Well, first and foremost... the claim that this ever happened has been unsubstantiated.   From what I have read, the person who made the claim said they had photographic evidence, but refuses to release it to the town, or even show it to anyone who could make a positive ID as to who was involved.  Which I believe (based on what I have read) is one of many reasons why the original journals got pulled.  Everyone up there discussed it, determined there was no evidence, and probably just wanted to let it go.   Now it looks like someone "leaked" the story to the press, and then pointed them at FA where buzzfeed, nj.com, and others have used the COMMENTS regarding the rumors of what happened as "sources", even though the 200 people at the event never saw anything happen including the squad members, and the peoples that were volunteering to act as "security" for the event when it was supposedly right out in the open.




Remember when a rumour that measles mumps and rubella vaccinations caused autism was propogated? That was journalists using other journalists as sources in a way you described.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> There is also a new journal ...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3618074/



Which doesn't seem to say anything useful other than clarify things that I thought were already known, and pointing out that the press is having fun (surprise).

I'd still like to know where this "$55k of funding and 2 ambulances" thing came from.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link, TreacleFox: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=65d956b58785ef9fd27b896d25c9e1ba&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.furaffinity.net%2Fthreads%2F120945-Murrsuiters-get-event-cancelled-and-possible-full-life-consequences%2Fpage14&v=1&libid=1341531628784&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D955N2-9G8A8&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.furaffinity.net%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D2305980&title=Murrsuiters%20get%20event%20cancelled%20and%20possible%20full-life%20consequences%20-%20Page%2014&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D955N2-9G8A8&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13415326875973

Prehaps this really* shouldn't *have been held at a station for rescue workers after all. I wonder how many members may be furries. (Cuz if the answer is none, that would be most fascinating. And oh, look at 1:41, it's that evil pikachu...

I will say it is very presumptuous to ban future furry events there when it was clearly stated by the mayor that it was the drinking he considered the true culprit-Not the "disneyland ppl". Also, at the end, I think that archorman had himself an epiphany...


----------



## Fhuzky (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys, are clingy.  What's done is done and no matter what really happened, you know enough to make sure it doesn't happen again.  And if it does, you can at least be prepared to take them down in your own special way. :]

d.batty does explain it all. 

I mean, designated liquor stores, zero tolerance on fireworks, majority obsessed with appearance/tanning, bars/pubs on every block... you get the idea.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 5, 2012)

Well we just want to know who did it.

So we can lynch them :V


----------



## SweetBear (Jul 5, 2012)

Fhuzky said:


> You guys, are clingy.  What's done is done and no matter what really happened, you know enough to make sure it doesn't happen again.  And if it does, you can at least be prepared to take them down in your own special way. :]



The problem most have I think is that 1) We don't know if anything actually happened or not. From a recent journal entry, I'm leaning towards the view that nothing happened, and it was either an over-reaction from someone who mis-interpreted what he saw, or it was someone who intentionally stirred up untrue rumors to damage the community. 2) On the contrary, it does matter what really happened. 3) How can we protect ourselves against something like this? What do you propose? Furries who weren't even within 2,000 miles have had their reputations damaged. Hard to defend against that, I think.


----------



## Fhuzky (Jul 5, 2012)

SweetBear said:


> The problem most have I think is that 1) We don't know if anything actually happened or not. From a recent journal entry, I'm leaning towards the view that nothing happened, and it was either an over-reaction from someone who mis-interpreted what he saw, or it was someone who intentionally stirred up untrue rumors to damage the community. 2) On the contrary, it does matter what really happened. 3) How can we protect ourselves against something like this? What do you propose? Furries who weren't even within 2,000 miles have had their reputations damaged. Hard to defend against that, I think.



I didn't think I would need to, but I propose that everyone bring a camera to every outing they go to (It's usually attached to your cell phone).  Not just for this, but for everything.  Video capture and photography is a great way to shatter rumors, especially the ones that taint.  But then again... Adobe had an idea... and others furthered that idea....

Anywho, just look at the common sterotypes/rumors for musicians, actors, athletes, the "famous" people.  How many of what has been said to damage a name is actually true?  The point is, rumors will always spread.  It is up to you (if you care enough) and I to simply explain, they were obviously on drugs.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not at all shocked, dummkophs.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 9, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Oh yeaah...heh..forgot about that stuff


So that means that the majority of FA has LESS than half a brain. Seems about right to me.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 9, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> So that means that the majority of FA has LESS than half a brain. Seems about right to me.


Aren't 97% of all furries brainless?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Aren't 97% of all furries brainless?



Only the 97% who make that claim, of course. ;3


----------



## Lewi (Jul 9, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> However my thoughts on this thing: The people who did this in public are big idiots.
> 
> I'd get more into the issue but then again I was the guy who put room 366 on /b/ and *I kind of developed hatred against furries after all the drama they caused*



All I can say is...

>:C


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Lewi said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> >:C



Do I even need to bring up any reasons?


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 14, 2012)

Wait...Punish the people who did it, yeah. They clearly lack the self control to keep it in their trouse-...Hides? I dunno- but why punish everything else that was in the vicinity? It's not like they were encouraged to do that. It's the work of two obviously brain dead individuals, so why ruin the reputation of five people who were only guilty by association? And the two ambulances that could have helped people, but now aren't allowed.

That's what confuses me most of all.


----------



## CoolSilver (Jul 14, 2012)

At this point it is probably better to let it fade away than to pressure any one for proof. If any pressure is to be made it would be the organizers in a legal battle against those who slander and caused this to be falsely reported. IF they show proof, drop the case. If they really have none great and we can all drop it because the media will never correct themselves or say sorry. They won't because to them the fursuits were enough to show on tv as a "See look at these sick crazy people" moments as the quote implies, "It was not only what they were doing, it was what they were wearing". Then they threw in the sex bit but then went on about the mayor and others crying about drinking and being uncomfortable.

As far as I know this event has been happening more than once without any issues. It's just a bunch of crap that was dreamed up until proven.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 14, 2012)

CoolSilver said:


> At this point it is probably better to let it fade away than to pressure any one for proof. If any pressure is to be made it would be the organizers in a legal battle against those who slander and caused this to be falsely reported. IF they show proof, drop the case. If they really have none great and we can all drop it because the media will never correct themselves or say sorry. They won't because to them the fursuits were enough to show on tv as a "See look at these sick crazy people" moments as the quote implies, "It was not only what they were doing, it was what they were wearing". Then they threw in the sex bit but then went on about the mayor and others crying about drinking and being uncomfortable.
> 
> As far as I know this event has been happening more than once without any issues. It's just a bunch of crap that was dreamed up until proven.


I don't think you understand what slander is.


----------



## Ryuu (Jul 14, 2012)

sooo ummmm, did this happen or not?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> sooo ummmm, did this happen or not?



Bleh, who cares anymore? Even if it did happen it's pretty insignificant, it's just the perception of the idea which generates all the hot water.


----------



## kobidobidog (Aug 29, 2012)

No one should freak out seeing genitalia at all. To laugh at scorn,.  ridicule, bad mouth grimace at give the evil eye when seeing genitalia is to do the same to the whole body because they are attached to the whole body.


----------



## burakki (Aug 29, 2012)

kobidobidog said:


> No one should freak out seeing genitalia at all. To laugh at scorn,.  ridicule, bad mouth grimace at give the evil eye when seeing genitalia is to do the same to the whole body because they are attached to the whole body.




Hooray for necro bump!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 30, 2012)

.....Why?


----------

